# ¿En que equipos disfrutan de su musica los miembros de esta comunidad?



## Ratmayor

En primer lugar quise abrir este post por 3 cosas:

1. Por ser un fanatico empedernido del Hi-Fi / Hi-End.
2. He notando el profesionalismo de muchos miembros en lo que al audio se refiere.
3. Conocer en que equipos disfrutan su musica y el porque lo escogieron asi.

Comienzo:
Actualmente poseo 2 amplificadores Pioneer que en este caso no los escogi, sino que ellos me escogieron, el primero de ellos es un Pioneer A-777 (100W RMS @ 8ohms / 0.007% THD / 5Hz ~ 130Khz) con altavoces Bohem LP-81 (en mi pais tienen mala fama, aunque a mi me han salido buenisimos) y que a mi gusto tiene un sonido increible y un VSX-D457 (100W x 5 / 0.09% THD 20Hz ~ 20Khz) con sus parlantes Pioneer originales, que lo uso mas que todo para el sonido de las peliculas y para el sonido de mi PC, a este amplificador le tengo instalado un ecualizador Teac EQA-220.

y hace muchisimo tiempo tuve un amplificador valvular HeatKit w5m que tenia una coloración enorme, pero que curiosamente hacia que sonara muy bien, sin embargo le saque mejor provecho subastandolo al mejor postor


----------



## DanielU

Disfruto la musica desde mi PC. Tiene una placa de sonido Sound Blaster Audigy SE. Proximamente quiero adquirir un DAC USB. Unos parlantes Edifier R1000TC. Auriculares Sennheiser HD447, Panasonic HJE300, Sennheiser MX-250. El formato de musica que escucho es FLAC, 16bits 44.1 KHz o 24 bits 96KHz.


----------



## Nimer

Buen tema!
Yo actualmente escucho todos los días con un amplificador con TDA7377, sin preamplificador, directo desde la pc, con dos bafles con Selenium 15PW3 + TS304. El sonido no es espectacularmente bueno, ni se aprovecha como debiera por la disposición física de las cosas. Tengo ambos parlantes situados del mismo lado de la habitación y ambos apuntando a mi oído derecho. Pero es lo que el espacio me permite.
Si tuviera que armar algo más decente, cambio el amplificador integrado por el amplificador de 140+140 transistorizado, con los bafles mejor posicionados, y en el living (4m x 6m).
En la semana adquirí un Sintoamplificador Ken Brown por $105 (U$s 25) que, si bien está muy lindo y es "de época", el sonido y potencia no me convenció en absoluto. Es un muy buen equipo, pero no es para mi. Y antes de despedazarlo y armarle una etapa amplificadora más grande, mi hermano me ofreció su amplificador de 100+100 a reparar, que por supuesto acepté, y quedará armadito en el placard juntando tierra.
Algún día compraré unas columnas de las que quedé enamorado cuando trabajaba vendiendo audio en un local de la calle Paraná (Argentina). Eran las Pure Acoustic, que son económicas, de muy buena estética, y un sonido muy lindo a mi gusto sin ocupar mucho espacio. (Origen Chino)

Pero por ahora, es lo que hay.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

¿Y las fotos? 



ratmayor dijo:


> con altavoces Bohem LP-81


Bohem no existe en la web, no se de que altavoces hablas 


Ps: en un rato coloco las mías.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno...acá está lo mío .


Un deck Toshiba PC-X10 con tapa rebatible para carga rápida de cassettes (es de principio de 1981)...y es el que usaba cuando ponía música.
Un sintonizador AM/FM Sansui T-5 comprado en Mercado Libre a un hombre que lo tenía extremadamente cuidado y anda precioso.
Un reproductor de CD/DVD de la oferta de Wallmart  por que hasta ahí llegaba mi presupuesto.
El amplificador es el de 40+40W que puse la fotos por ahí y anda verdaderamente fabuloso.
Y lo del último estante (que se ve la mitad) es el ASP que ecualiza todas las curvas de los satélites esos que se ven a los costados, mas el sub negro que está abajo, pero de ese todavía no termino de armar el amplificador (solo me faltan ensayar las protecciones).
El TV es un Telefunken de 20" casi rescatado de la basura y que uso para ver los videos.



PD: La foto está tomada con el celu de mi esposa, por que es lo unico que tiene las pilas cargadas...

Y ahí les paso una foto un poco mejor tomada del Deck y el DVD, pero tiene mas de un año de antigüedad...aunque si es por viejo...


----------



## Ratmayor

El Pioneer A-777 fue un intercambio con un cliente del taller, el queria un amplificador para hacer mucho ruido y ese "no le servia" asi que se lo cambie por un General Electric 3-5292, el VSX-D457 me lo dieron como parte de pago por una pagina web y el ecualizador fue un obsequio de mi hermano 



Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> ¿Y las fotos?
> 
> 
> Bohem no existe en la web, no se de que altavoces hablas
> 
> 
> Ps: en un rato coloco las mías.


jeje los Bohem son muy viejos, no creo que aparezcan en la web, cuando tenga camara subo fotos! mi camara paso a mejor vida 

mientras algunas fotos referenciales

EDIT: 
Bien lo prometido es deuda  aunque no pude tomar muchas...

Ante todo, disculpas por el desorden 


* TV Sony Stereo 21"
* VHS Sharp 4 cabezales stereo
* LaserDisc Pioneer
* DVD Philips
* Ecualizador Teac
* Amplificador Pioneer

A la derecha el circuito que ven es un amplificador clase D 100W que pronto publicaré y el tambor en donde está montado el amplificador, me sirve como caja acustica para un woofer Bohem (otra vez esta marca) de 200W.

En las otras 2 fotos, se ven mas detalladas, saludos!!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Ya casi todos los foristas saben con que _cosa_ escucho música. En todos los tema de audio alguna foto dejo 

Antes tenía una cajas armadas, ecualizadores y toda la cuestión, pero me harté de ello, todo era chino (genérico) y sin parámetros técnicos. De aquello solo existen algunas pocas cosas. 

Actualmente, el 100% de las veces reproduzco música desde la PC. A menos que esté en la Universidad y utilice el teléfono o un reproductor portátil (iPod, por ejemplo). 

Vamos:







1) Altavoz 2.1 Logitech X-230

2) Auriculares Logitech ClearChat Premium (no suenan mal, pero siento que pagué mas de lo que obtuve)

3) Tarjeta de Sonido Sound Blaster X-Fi

Acá les muestro unas gráficas de respuesta en frecuencia de la tarjeta de sonido: las pruebas siempre estuvieron hechas a un muestreo de 96Khz con profundidad de 24bits

Respuesta totalmente plana de 20Hz a 45KHz. 






Y la tarjeta también cuenta con una excelente opción para "mejorar el sonido", creo que por esta opción es que "se mueren" muchos _gamer's_:






El "famoso" Crystalizer. No es mas que un Loudness, he aquí el resultado del análisis: lo que antes era una respuesta plana







Para los análisis, yo utilicé un programa llamado RMAA es gratuito. 


En cuanto al sonido del 2.1 puedo decir que se destaca, comparado con otros del mismo precio. El "subwoofer" se siente, y si lo colocas en una esquina de la habitación puede hacer vibrar algunas cosas. Aquí un video que conseguí:









			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Un sintonizador AM/FM Sansui T-5


Cada vez que leo esa marca me da sentimiento, estuve tan cerca de comprar un amplificador de esa marca de 4 canales, ¡como pesaba! ... y en mi ignorancia no lo compré, preferí irme por uno chino (genérico) _disque_ porque era "mas nuevo, mejor tecnología"  



			
				ratmayor dijo:
			
		

> jeje los Bohem son muy viejos, no creo que aparezcan en la web


Nunca han aparecido, aunque por ML se ven algunos modelos, de gente que los está vendiendo (obvio). 

Bohem Acústica tiene un correo electrónico (al menos). Por acá adjunté un .pdf donde mencionan algunas características (de algunos woofer's), igual no me fío.


----------



## Helminto G.

pues me siento apenado despues de leer sus artefactos, yo tengo un tornames yamaha direct drive cuyo modelo aparece en la foto, un sintoamplificador gradiente de modelo desconocido (si alguien lo reconose ruego informacion) un equalizador rane de dudosa prosedencia, un pre de phono que extirpe de un kenwood kr-5400 y lo meti en un bonito gabinete en terminacion de madera, de los parlantes ni hablo porque no valen la pena pero pronto me fabricare un par de karlson 12", he aqui las fotos:
Ver el archivo adjunto 34378
Ver el archivo adjunto 34376
Ver el archivo adjunto 32440


----------



## Ratmayor

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Nunca han aparecido, aunque por ML se ven algunos modelos, de gente que los está vendiendo (obvio).
> 
> Bohem Acústica tiene un correo electrónico (al menos). _Por acá_ adjunté un .pdf donde mencionan algunas características (de algunos woofer's), igual no me fío.


Viendo el PDF conozco todos esos, la mala fama que tienen es realmente por la poca documentacion que hay y eso causa malos diseños acusticos y a su vez un mal sonido, pero te lo digo como experiencia personal que los de cesta o campana de aluminio son bastante buenos (los de la serie con la cesta metalica, son de lo peor)

Los bafles bohem que tengo los compró mi papá hace 20 añitos atras  junto con un amplificador Sansui R550. Le fabrique unos bafles mas pequeños porque el apartamento en donde viven mis padres actualmente no necesitan de "mucha cornetería" y me quede con esos bohem (woofer 12", medio 5.5", tweeter dinámico 3" 100W RMS / 200W Max)



Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Cada vez que leo esa marca me da sentimiento, estuve tan cerca de comprar un amplificador de esa marca de 4 canales, ¡como pesaba! ... y en mi ignorancia no lo compré, preferí irme por uno chino (genérico) _disque_ porque era "mas nuevo, mejor tecnología"


SACRILEGIO!!!



Helminto G. dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 32440


Esta muy lindo tu equipo, pero esto que es??? una bomba para que nadie se acerque?


----------



## Helminto G.

ratmayor dijo:


> Y esto es??? una bomba para que nadie se acerque?




es mi pre de phono, en el tema de fotos de montajes... hablo de el y se le ven las entrañas

y aqui muestro todo juntito:


----------



## el-rey-julien

coyote busca acá esquemas de gradiente http://audiolist.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1084
saludos


----------



## Ratmayor

De donde es esa marca Gradiente? nunca la habia oido nombrar...


----------



## el-rey-julien

ratmayor dijo:


> De donde es esa marca Gradiente? nunca la había oído nombrar...



creo que de  brasil,por lo  menos los esquemas de amplificadores grandes     que tengo  dicen  brasil de fabricacion  nacional (por brasil)
saludos


----------



## Helminto G.

si es brasileña, y el pleito es que no tengo el modelo, lo desconosco por completo y de casualidad tengo dos placas identicas


----------



## el-rey-julien

descargatetodo el   esquemario completo,ay un  brasileño que tenia casi todos los modelos en un cd ,voy a revisar  y te paso el link 
saludos


----------



## Helminto G.

ok, se agradece mr. tsu


----------



## Tacatomon

Este es un Phillips de un camarada. Cuando lo ví estaba en perfecto estado. Made In Brazil, Creo que que la fecha es del 81`.


----------



## Luis1342

Genial! excelente tema y gran variedad de sus equipos,de verdad estoy sorpendido al ver varios equipos vintage de ustedes aun funcionando 
Lo que uso no es nada del otro mundo,por ejemplo en la PC tengo un ampli que arme con un integrado TDA1517 A 5W o 6W y que fue remplazo para el integrado que traian unas bocinitas JBL sencillas que venian con las pc de Compaq,ya iban al abandono y las rescate.
para escuchar musica de cd´s(que es la música que más disfruto) tengo tres equipos discman y un aparatejo cd player sony cdp-291 al cual le tengo mucho aprecio pues apesar de ser algo viejito me gusta mucho mucho el sonido no se si sea el conversor digital/analogo o el filtro pasabajos pero de verdad me encanta,ojala pueda pronto adaptarlo a mi ampli tda7294 que tengo a medio armar.
aqui la foto del aparatejo cd player parecido al mio
saludos


----------



## Ratmayor

hace muchos años tuve en mi poder un amplificador Philips, no recuerdo el modelo, pero si recuerdo que el tranformador era de nuclero cuadrado, y usaba un STK2250 y 2 AN7060 como drivers... Me arrepiendo de haberlo vendido, sonaba bastante bien...



Luis1342 dijo:


> Genial! excelente tema y gran variedad de sus equipos,de verdad estoy sorpendido al ver varios equipos vintage de ustedes aun funcionando
> Lo que uso no es nada del otro mundo,por ejemplo en la PC tengo un ampli que arme con un integrado TDA1517 A 5W o 6W y que fue remplazo para el integrado que traian unas bocinitas JBL sencillas que venian con las pc de Compaq,ya iban al abandono y las rescate.
> para escuchar musica de cd´s(que es la música que más disfruto) tengo tres equipos discman y un aparatejo cd player sony cdp-291 al cual le tengo mucho aprecio pues apesar de ser algo viejito me gusta mucho mucho el sonido no se si sea el conversor digital/analogo o el filtro pasabajos pero de verdad me encanta,ojala pueda pronto adaptarlo a mi ampli tda7294 que tengo a medio armar.


 
En casa de mis padres hay uno de esos, pero es de una marca rara *DIGIPLAY* sin embargo con sus 20 años de servicio aun funciona perfecto jeje


----------



## Luis1342

ratmayor dijo:


> En casa de mis padres hay uno de esos, pero es de una marca rara *DIGIPLAY* sin embargo con sus 20 años de servicio aun funciona perfecto jeje



si,a mi parecer son buenos,lo malo es que para algunos de ellos ya no hay remplazos originales para el laser,si los hay son muy muy caros,este que tengo ya le he reemplazado el laser por un generico,por suerte quedo bien,de hecho lo compre no mas de un año en mercado libre y pues soy segundo dueño o quiza tercero jeje,ahora lo cuido bastante!,solo para ocasiones especiales
saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

En el sonido que tenía mi abuelo, usaban un carrusel Sony de 5 discos. Era de batalla. Hasta que se le fue el láser y los mandamos a reparar. Nunca volvimos por el. Ahora se perdió en el olvido.

Parecido a este.

http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/model-documents.pl?mdl=SCD-CE775&region_id=1

Saludos


----------



## hellfull

aqui mi equipillo de musica.

2 altavoces con un woofer de 10 pulgadas y tweeter de 1". Cada bafle es de 150 rms a 8 ohm.
subwoofer JBL de 15 pulgadas 350 RMS
etapa IMG stage line de 125 rms a 8 ohm y 200 rms a 4 ohm.
ecualizador behringer ultragraph pro de 15 bandas por canal.
y otra etapa casera la de 200W con IRFP250.solo que yo uso el 240 y tengo 2 montadas en puente para sacar mas potencia.mal alimentado,solo con +-42 y mal dimensionado el transformador( se cae el voltaje bastante)
y suena de lo lindo,les dejo un video que nose porque al subirlo a youtube perdio muchisima calidad en imagen,pero bueno... es "aceptable"
pueden comprobar como cae el voltaje medido en una bobina del transformador.
http://www.youtube.com/v/g61tSpNCo1M

y una imagen tambien os dejo 
claro esta que todo esto esta puesto en el ordenador,y en una habitacion que no llegara creo yo al 3x3 metros.


----------



## Nimer

hellfull dijo:


> aqui mi equipillo de musica.
> 
> 2 altavoces con un woofer de 10 pulgadas y tweeter de 1". Cada bafle es de 150 rms a 8 ohm.
> subwoofer JBL de 15 pulgadas 350 RMS
> etapa IMG stage line de 125 rms a 8 ohm y 200 rms a 4 ohm.
> ecualizador behringer ultragraph pro de 15 bandas por canal.
> y otra etapa casera la de 200W con IRFP250.solo que yo uso el 240 y tengo 2 montadas en puente para sacar mas potencia.mal alimentado,solo con +-42 y mal dimensionado el transformador( se cae el voltaje bastante)
> y suena de lo lindo,les dejo un video que nose porque al subirlo a youtube perdio muchisima calidad en imagen,pero bueno... es "aceptable"
> pueden comprobar como cae el voltaje medido en una bobina del transformador.
> http://www.youtube.com/v/g61tSpNCo1M
> 
> y una imagen tambien os dejo
> claro esta que todo esto esta puesto en el ordenador,y en una habitacion que no llegara creo yo al 3x3 metros.



Cuando empiece a fabricar amplificadores para los oídos, te aviso! 
Lindo sistema, hellfull.


----------



## Ratmayor

hellfull dijo:


> aqui mi equipillo de musica.
> 
> 2 altavoces con un woofer de 10 pulgadas y tweeter de 1". Cada bafle es de 150 rms a 8 ohm.
> subwoofer JBL de 15 pulgadas 350 RMS
> etapa IMG stage line de 125 rms a 8 ohm y 200 rms a 4 ohm.
> ecualizador behringer ultragraph pro de 15 bandas por canal.


 
 Mataría por unos altavoces asi jejeje felicidades


----------



## Ratmayor

Quisiera mostrarles estos, claro no los uso sino para exteriores, de lo contrario, pobre de mis oidos







Es un subwoofer activo con amplificador AB que aunque tiene 175W rms responde muy bien. Es una lastima que no haya podido arreglar bien mi camara para mostrarle los baffles bohem de los que hablo. Saludos!!


----------



## Nimer

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:
			
		

> ¿Y las fotos?





Nimer dijo:


> Yo actualmente escucho todos los días con un amplificador con TDA7377, sin preamplificador










			
				Nimer dijo:
			
		

> con dos bafles con Selenium 15PW3 + TS304.














			
				Nimer dijo:
			
		

> cambio el amplificador integrado por el amplificador de 140+140 transistorizado







Falta armar el frente.



			
				Nimer dijo:
			
		

> En la semana adquirí un Sintoamplificador Ken Brown por $105 (U$s 25)...










			
				Nimer dijo:
			
		

> Y antes de despedazarlo y armarle una etapa amplificadora más grande, mi hermano me ofreció su amplificador de 100+100 a reparar, que por supuesto acepté...







La fuente está esperando en un estante con su frente virgen. Ya veremos qué hacemos..


Y eso es todo, amigos.


----------



## Ratmayor

Me gustan tus... tweeters?


----------



## Tacatomon

ratmayor dijo:


> Me gustan tus... tweeters?
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 35645



Uhhhh, De mis puertos solo salen Cucarachas... .

Muy Bonitos Bafles


----------



## Helminto G.

esos no son wats de potencia, son miaus


----------



## Nimer

250 Miaus RMS en cada bafle.

Ahora la gata tiene un año, y se muere de ganas por volver a entrar al bafle. Pero el cuerpo ya no se lo permite.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Nimer dijo:


> Ahora la gata tiene un año, y se muere de ganas por volver a entrar al bafle. Pero el cuerpo ya no se lo permite.



Que bichos curiosos los gatos...

La gata de mi casa se metió, en el verano, atrás del coso donde tengo apilados los equipos de audio...y no le dí bola por que estaba escuchando música...
De repente siento un ruido "trrrrraaaaccckkkkkk....trrrreeeeeeeccckkkk" y "miiiiaaaauuuuuu" y sale la gata a 10000 de atrás del mueble....QLP....había metido la pata entre la reja del ventilador del amplificador....

Claro...desde ahí no volvió a investigar por esa zona....pero ahora anda por otras mas peligrosas....usando la cortina de living como columpio....


----------



## Ratmayor

Le acabo de comprar por casi nada uno de estos a un amigo que le estaba estorbando por lo que esta un poco deteriorado y ademas buscaba algo mas potente, que opinan, valdrá la pena restaurarlo y conservarlo?



 
Es un Pioneer M-22 Clase A, aca algo de informacion:
http://www.allegrosound.com/Pioneer_M-22_AllegroSound.html


----------



## Helminto G.

se ve chulo, por que no restaurarlo?


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Ratmayor dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 35399


Me gusta bastante ese amplificador. Se puede apreciar que pesa bárbaro, en la época "de antes" se nota que no despreciaban en cuanto a las fuentes de alimentación de amplificadores, y la potencia RMS en verdad era RMS (potencia media).  

.


Disculpen por el off topic.


Ratmayor dijo:


> te lo digo como experiencia personal que los de cesta o campana de aluminio son bastante buenos


¿Te refieres a estos?: 





Estoy tentado en comprarme un par de 15" modelo PA300, para usar de complemento en una caja _full range_ con driver de compresión:





No se si confiar en esas "especificaciones". Gracias por la ayuda que me puedas aportar


----------



## Ratmayor

Helminto G. dijo:


> se ve chulo, por que no restaurarlo?


Bueno, en realidad tiene una linda capa de telarañas y oxido, los disipadores ya casi no se le ve la pintura y creo que hara falta reemplazar todos los electroliticos porque se ven algo secos y oxidados...



Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Me gusta bastante ese amplificador. Se puede apreciar que pesa bárbaro, en la época "de antes" se nota que no despreciaban en cuanto a las fuentes de alimentación de amplificadores, y la potencia RMS en verdad era RMS (potencia media).


A mi me encanta ese ampli, realmente suena muy bien, y si pesa bastante, unos 24Kg tiene 2 transformadores trabajando en paralelo, tiene una buena corriente, le calculo unos 15A y +/-70Vcc



Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a estos?:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 36130
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 36131
> 
> Estoy tentado en comprarme un par de 15" modelo PA300, para usar de complemento en una caja _full range_ con driver de compresión:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 36132
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 36133
> 
> No se si confiar en esas "especificaciones". Gracias por la ayuda que me puedas aportar


Las especificaciones son correctas, compra sin miedo! mis bafles tienen esos, solo que los mios no son tan grandes  (10") pero cuando tenia 17 años tuve 4 PA-300, y los "movia" con un viejo sinto/amplificador General Electric 5-3292 que usaba un par de modulos hibridos de Sanken S-100W. Como recomendación especial sobre los Bohem cuando son nuevos es ir subiendo el volumen gradualmente, despues de que "ablande" el cono y la araña tendras bajos para rato  Otra cosa, compra los que tienen campana o cesta de aluminio, los de laton suenan terribles! No se porque... Si quieres especificaciones mas detalladas sobre esos bajos, busca las especificaciones de los bajos Infinity, o uno que otro Peavey, los bohem, segun un colega de mi hermano que labora en Bohem Acustica, C.A. son clonicos de esos, por alli debo tener una tabla de equivalencia, si la consigo la publico, saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

Esos me recuerdan a los Peavey Scorpion de antaño. Estos serán sus clones?

Saludos!!!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Ratmayor dijo:


> Las especificaciones son correctas, compra sin miedo!


Muchas gracias por todas las recomendaciones. Hace rato estaba en el centro y estuve muy apunto de traerme un par. La decisión se me hace un poco complicada porque estoy comparando 2 de estos contra 1 Eminence DeltaPro 15A. 

Aquí se ve como está en la tienda, se hace un poco de reflejo porque existe un vidrio de por medio:

Click en la imagen, amplía.



Tacatomon dijo:


> Esos me recuerdan a los Peavey Scorpion de antaño.


Si, estaba viendo las especificaciones  y fotos, se parecen bastante. Definitivamente están diseñados para la aplicación que requiero,  y me importa poco su respuesta en frecuencia por debajo de 120Hz, ya que completaré con Sub's.


----------



## Ratmayor

Tacatomon dijo:


> Esos me recuerdan a los Peavey Scorpion de antaño. Estos serán sus clones?
> 
> Saludos!!!


Tal vez, Bohem Acústica saco varios clones de bajos Peavey e Infinity, incluso mejorando algunos modelos.



Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Muchas gracias por todas las recomendaciones. Hace rato estaba en el centro y estuve muy apunto de traerme un par. La decisión se me hace un poco complicada porque estoy comparando 2 de estos contra 1 Eminence DeltaPro 15A.
> 
> Aquí se ve como está en la tienda, se hace un poco de reflejo porque existe un vidrio de por medio:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 36165
> Click en la imagen, amplía.
> 
> 
> Si, estaba viendo las especificaciones y fotos, se parecen bastante. Definitivamente están diseñados para la aplicación que requiero, y me importa poco su respuesta en frecuencia por debajo de 120Hz, ya que completaré con Sub's.


Los eminence son muy buenos, aunque no toleran muchos abusos, seria bueno que al momento que estes en la tienda sean tus oidos Y TU BOLSILLO quienes tomen la decision final, saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

Seee, pero este bohem dice llegar a los 6k, cosa que los Scorpion no hacian... Igual se ven bien. Aunque en mi caso, no dudaría por un Delta Pro 15A.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Ratmayor

Tacatomon dijo:


> Seee, pero este bohem dice llegar a los 6k, cosa que los Scorpion no hacian... Igual se ven bien. Aunque en mi caso, no dudaría por un Delta Pro 15A.
> 
> Saludos!!!


Los emimence son muy buenos ademas que el Delta Pro 15A maneja mas potencia que el Bohem PA300, aunque con los bohem tengo un pequeño relato, pero que no salga de aqui!  una vez instalando el sonido, conecte el cable del parlante a la linea de 110V 60Hz  claro, solo fueron unos segundos luego que el estruendoso ruido me hiciera pegar un brinco, esas cajas tenian unos Bohem PA300, y no se le altero ni la impedancia, no olieron a quemado y siguieron sonando como si nada hubiese pasado...

*P.D.: Ojo! no estoy recomendando a nadie a hacer esa prueba, no me hago responsable de incendios causados por bafles conectados a la linea electrica*

No sigo recomendando la marca o pensarán que tengo acciones en esa compañia


----------



## Tacatomon

:O Seguro que fue por error no?

Un parlante puede soportar perfectamente la linea de 110V siempre y cuando sea de unos 1500W efectivos para arriba (8 Ohms) No lo he probado, ni lo quiero hacer.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Ratmayor

Tacatomon dijo:


> :O Seguro que fue por error no?
> 
> Un parlante puede soportar perfectamente la linea de 110V siempre y cuando sea de unos 1500W efectivos para arriba (8 Ohms) No lo he probado, ni lo quiero hacer.
> 
> Saludos!!!


si, fue un error, el amplificador no tenia clavija, solo los cables pelados y tanto el cable de corriente del ampli, como el de los bafles eran identicos, asi que bueh...


----------



## lordfrac

que hermoso aspecto que le da el metal, nada que ver con las basura que venden hoy en día de plástico  made in china
Ver el archivo adjunto 35390


----------



## raxije

> que hermoso aspecto que le da el metal, nada que ver con las basura que venden hoy en día de plástico  made in china



Es verdad eran mucho mas lindos esos equipos antiguos que venían en color gris metalizado (incluso algunos equipos en madera) en comparación con el plástico negro horrible de hoy en día.
Además al ser equipos que no utilizaban comandos digitales uno sentia que tenía más control sobre el mismo. Si ahora con apretar un solo botón se realizan tareas que antes demandaba algo más que eso.

Contestando a la respuesta que abre el thread, uso la compu para escuchar música.


----------



## Ratmayor

Es cierto, hoy en dia a disminuido la calidad en los equipos tanto en materiales como en el sonido mismo, quien no recuerda a los viejos amplificadores Sansui, Pioneer, Akai, etc??


----------



## ehbressan

Ratmayor dijo:


> Es cierto, hoy en dia a disminuido la calidad en los equipos tanto en materiales como en el sonido mismo, quien no recuerda a los viejos amplificadores Sansui, Pioneer, Akai, etc??



En realidad hoy en dia existen equipos similares, un poco mejores debido al salto tecnologico entre los 70-80´s y el 2000, pero son costosos. Se pueden citar algunas como NAD, Rotel, Parasound, Onkyo, etc.
Lo que no volverá, creo, es la democratización del Hi Fi que existió con aquellas marcas, que, tenian niveles de entrada relativamente económicos.

Sds.


----------



## Ratmayor

Pues si, tienes mucha razón *ehbressan*, ninguna de esas grandes marcas se ven ya en las tiendas de electrodomesticos, sino en casas de audios especializadas y a precios exageradamente altos, aunque aqui en Venezuela ya no se ven las marcas Sansui, AKAI, Nakamichi y Onkyo en ninguna parte... =(


----------



## lordfrac

miren esta pagina que encontré hace algún tiempo buscando amplificadores pioneer 
http://members.home.nl/fmunniksma/Amplifiers.htm


----------



## Ratmayor

Que buenos recuerdos!, tuve uno de estos cuando tenia como 15 años!!




aunque se lo vendi a mi hermano y jamas me pago :enfadado:



lordfrac dijo:


> miren esta pagina que encontré hace algún tiempo buscando amplificadores pioneer
> http://members.home.nl/fmunniksma/Amplifiers.htm


si eres fan como yo de los amplificadores Pioneer, deberias ver el link que aparece en mi firma, saludos ;-)


----------



## ehbressan

Ratmayor dijo:


> Pues si, tienes mucha razón *ehbressan*, ninguna de esas grandes marcas se ven ya en las tiendas de electrodomesticos, sino en casas de audios especializadas y a precios exageradamente altos, aunque aqui en Venezuela ya no se ven las marcas Sansui, AKAI, Nakamichi y Onkyo en ninguna parte... =(



Por lo menos a Sansui no la vas a ver màs.
Quebro alrededor del año 2000.
Si no me equivoco, los Chinos compraron la marca y estàn haciendo algunos valvulares, de los cuales, desconozco su calidad.
Sds.


----------



## Ratmayor

Estas en lo cierto, las empresas AKAI, Nakamichi y Sansui (eran el mismo consorcio) fueron compradas por Grande Holdings fuente: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sansui_Electric

Eh aqui el ultimo que saco Sansui y que por sus caracteristicas es para babearse






http://audio-heritage.jp/SANSUI/amp/au-alpha707nra.html


----------



## sergio rossi

Hola buenas noches, entre en este post, que estoy terminando de leer y esta ultima foto me destartalo... a mis 14 años me logre armar de un equipo sansui, un ampli A-80 un par de bafles SPX-8900 (4 vias, woofer de 18'' medio de 8'' tres tweeter de domo y una bocina exponencial) ecualizador de 10 bandas, casetera de accionamiento digital (para ese entonces que todo era tecla..) sintonizador digital y camara de eco. un verdadero conjunto, pero luego a eso de los 17 años cambie el a-80 por un AUD7 otro CAÑO con una fidelidad monsuosa. Lamentablemente por mis 21 años robaron la casa de mis viejos y se llevaron todo el equipo menos los bafles que aun siguen estando en su casa (cuando voy les saco fotos y las subo) bueno un poco de historia. 
Por el presente ya habran visto mi equipo en varios post es un recuperado sintoamplificador Marantz 2385, los bafles armados con parlantes Gb (woofer y medios) y tweeter vifa, uso como reproductor una lapto sony vaio o un dvd de carrefour. hace unos dias recupere otro bicho del tacho de basura un ecualizador piramyd pr333e que estoy colocando esta semana (tengo que ver como armo la interconexion de señales de audio entre todos los equipos o bien lo puenteo atraves del marantz que tiene seleccion de eq.out.) Bien si encuentro fotos del sansui las subo, realmente felicitaciones a todos porque este post demuestra que con ingenio y conocimiento podemos obtener resultados mas satisfactorios que comprando muchos equipos que son para la gila.. Un fuerte abrazo.


----------



## Ratmayor

Que tal amigo sergio, excelente equipo que tienes!

A mis manos llego un ampli algo raro, pero tiene un sonido demasiado puro y fiel, aqui algunas fotos 




 


 


 


​ 


​ 


​


----------



## sergio rossi

hola buenas tardes, tenes idea que marca es, porque tiene brutos trafos toroidales y por lo que se ve es solo potencia. me hizo recordar a la foto de un pioner que venia con el disipador externo como si fuera la tapa superior. un saludo


----------



## Ratmayor

Así es, es solo potencia. Es un Crestron CNAMPX-2X60 pero es poco lo que se de esa marca, aunque en eBay esos equipos son costosos...


----------



## sergio rossi

Leiste la solapa de la pagina de especificaciones tecnicas, ahi tenes detallado todo, ancho de banda de reproduccion a -0.1db 20hz a 20jhz. ancho de banda total a -3db 3hz a 50kz. distorsion del 0.03% o sea por lo que se ve algo bueno. vale la pena recuperarlo si es que esta quemado. saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor

Si, si la lei, y bueno el equipo en si está nuevo, me lo dejo un cliente como pago por varias reparaciones que le hice, y la verdad suena muy bien...


----------



## sergio rossi

Ok. joya te sacaste la loteria. felicitaciones y un abrazo.


----------



## Tavo

Que buen pago te hizo eh!!

Se ve que tiene unos enormes transformadores toroidales... Parece un buen equipo.

Por mi parte, *no pongo fotos porque no vale la pena*. No tengo ningún equipo "comercial". Por ahora estoy escuchando música con la PC, y un amplificador estéreo a base de TDA2050. Dos bafles con parlantes de 6" marca Pyramid... Y tweeters tipo domo, de cúpula, marca ARN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no tengo idea sobre la marca, pero se rescatan bastante, agudos con buena definición. 

Saludos!

PS: A quien le gustaría tener un Marantz PM-8003? Acabo de ver la marca "ARN", la página web y me encuentro con eso... 
Que pedazos de equipos... Teóricamente, el PM-8003 vale unos U$S 1100... Ta lindo eh..


----------



## Ratmayor

tavo10 dijo:


> PS: A quien le gustaría tener un Marantz PM-8003? Acabo de ver la marca "ARN", la página web y me encuentro con eso...
> Que pedazos de equipos... Teóricamente, el PM-8003 vale unos U$S 1100... Ta lindo eh..


Felicidades, nos persigue la buena suerte jejeje saludos!


----------



## electromecanico

Ratmayor dijo:


> Que tal amigo sergio, excelente equipo que tienes!
> 
> A mis manos llego un ampli algo raro, pero tiene un sonido demasiado puro y fiel, aqui algunas fotos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ​


 


Ratmayor dijo:


> Le acabo de comprar por casi nada uno de estos a un amigo que le estaba estorbando por lo que esta un poco deteriorado y ademas buscaba algo mas potente, que opinan, valdrá la pena restaurarlo y conservarlo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Es un Pioneer M-22 Clase A, aca algo de informacion:
> http://www.allegrosound.com/Pioneer_M-22_AllegroSound.html


 

con estos dos solo,,,, ya esta!!!!!!!!! son una lindura estos equipos.....


----------



## Ratmayor

Gracias, aunque ya el Pioneer no lo tengo, me lo compro un excentrico audiofilo


----------



## electromecanico

Ratmayor dijo:


> Gracias, aunque ya el Pioneer no lo tengo, me lo compro un excentrico audiofilo


 si en argentina se encontraran a precio razonable, invierto algunos pesos en sacarme las ganas de tenerlos


----------



## Ratmayor

yo lo compre economico porque la verdad el amigo no es muy conocedor, cuando compra solo se fija en tamaño y en los watts, por eso me lo dejo baratisimo, claro, el precio al que lo vendi despues de la restaurada no fue muy razonable, para el que me lo compró claro


----------



## Dano

Ya que andan discutiendo sobre equipos Hi-Fi, necesito conocer opiniones sobre los Yamaha HS50 alguien los probó alguna vez?

Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor

Segun las características que vi en la página se ven excelentes, deja y le pregunto a mi hermano, es ing de sonido y tiene mas experiencia en ese tipo de equipos...


----------



## Dano

Ratmayor dijo:


> Segun las características que vi en la página se ven excelentes, deja y le pregunto a mi hermano, es ing de sonido y tiene mas experiencia en ese tipo de equipos...



Tienen Fama y buenas carácterísticas, pero hay veces que muchos compran yamaha solo por decir la marca, y als características bueno, existen los watts PMPO asi que podrían existir las características PMPO.


----------



## Ratmayor

Bueno, le pregunté a mi hermano (Y que te lo digo que es sumamente maniatico con el sonido) y me comento que casualmente son las que usan en el estudio donde trabaja, y segun su opinión da buenos resultados... Tambien me hablo de otras marcas, pero me hablo de volada y no las pude retener


----------



## Lauta

Yo soy fana de callejeros y tengo todos los discos originales, asique me arme un modulo especialmente para escuchar mis hermosos discos:

-Creative infra48X
-Fuente de PC

La compactera es vieja, de esas que se usaban a fines de los 90 o principio de 2000 que traian controles de reproduccion y control de volumen digital. Ademas tiene la ventaja de que a los discos apenas los toca. La fuente de PC es una que tenia dando vueltas por ahí. Con unos buenos auriculares escuchas los discos tal cual fueron grabados, sin modificaciones o interferencias.

PD: no pongo fotos porque se me rompio la camarita.

Un abrazo gente!!


----------



## sornyacolores

Lauta dijo:


> Yo soy fana de callejeros y tengo todos los discos originales, asique me arme un modulo especialmente para escuchar mis hermosos discos:
> 
> -Creative infra48X
> -Fuente de PC
> 
> La compactera es vieja, de esas que se usaban a fines de los 90 o principio de 2000 que traian controles de reproduccion y control de volumen digital. Ademas tiene la ventaja de que a los discos apenas los toca. La fuente de PC es una que tenia dando vueltas por ahí. Con unos buenos auriculares escuchas los discos tal cual fueron grabados, sin modificaciones o interferencias.
> 
> PD: no pongo fotos porque se me rompio la camarita.
> 
> Un abrazo gente!!




Ps creative a mi parecer es la marca que da mejor sonido despues de Bose/onkyo, y no tan caro! saludos


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Que buen post! lastima que no se prendan mas usuarios para mostrar sus equipospor mi parte entre mañana y pasado me tiene que llegar un Pioneer A-757 que voy a sumar a mi equipo despues les cuento!


----------



## fabioguarin

bueno aca una pequeña muestra de la mquinoTK en la que escucho música 


bien pues abajo esta el ampli que es 400W pioner arriba de el ampli hay una radio que antes se hacían en forma de (DVD), arriba de la radio un EQ estéreo con bumetro de espectro y arriva otro ampli de 700W arriba esta un mixter de 4 canales y EQ por canal efectos de sonido balance y pre escucha por canal 

y aca se ven 4 parlantes no se exantamente las demenciones de ellos asi que se los dejo de TAREA 
bueno  es todo amigos espero les guste y ya saben cualquier duda solo preguntar


----------



## Ratmayor

Gracias por participar!  Ese ecualizador que tienes alli no es un Sansui, de casualidad?


----------



## Edu-D

Yo utilizo un ampilicador Pionner SA-708 para escuchar musica y suena muy bien... Con un parlante de 12 pulg o a veces de 18...

Saludos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Que cosa hermosa esos displays fluorescentes que tenían los PIONEER!!!!!


----------



## fabioguarin

Ratmayor dijo:


> Gracias por participar!  Ese ecualizador que tienes alli no es un Sansui, de casualidad?



ese ecualizador segun veo dice OPTIMUS pero es que eso era de los tiempos donde el equipo de casa tenia casetera ,tocadiscos radio y amplificador en este caso solo sobrevivo el radio ecualizador y amplificador
saludos


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas noches en el mensaje 52 pagina 3 comente mi equipo de audio. me gustaria subir una foto del ampli desmontada la tapa sup. Una foto dice mas que todas las explicaciones que les pueda escribir. espero las disfruten tanto como yo. un saludo.


----------



## Ratmayor

Indiscutiblemente no se compara la robustez de esos equipos con los amplificadores chinos de ahora, excelente equipo, felicidades..!


----------



## sergio rossi

Gracias ratmayor, y pensar que este equipo lo salve de que sus anteriores dueños lo tiraran a la basura. Bueno anecdotas. Nuevamente comparto tu comentario. Un saludo.


----------



## Limbo

Yo tengo conectado el Pc a este ampli: 





De altavoces tengo un par de Vision deasign by B&W. Segun un amigo tecnico de sonido son buenos y la verdad es que suenan bien.

Todo el equipo se lo regalo un aleman a mi padre en el trabajo hace ya como 20-25 años, y ahora lo utilizo yo y sigue funcionando perfecto, la verdad es que estoy muy contento con este ampli.


----------



## Ratmayor

Limbo dijo:


> De altavoces tengo un par de *Vision deasign by B&W*






​Excelente equipo, puedes poner algunas fotos de los parlantes? ​


----------



## Limbo

Ahi van algunas fotos.
No creia que tuviera tan buen equipo como  para merecer un homer baboso


----------



## Ratmayor

Pues en mi opinión, B&W es el Rolls Royce de los parlantes...  Felicidades!


----------



## Limbo

Pues que bien, tengo un rolls royce y yo sin saberlo DDD Al principio creia que era marca "notefijes".. en fin, que alegria me das


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Limbo dijo:


> tengo un rolls royce y yo sin saberlo DDD


CDLR 

Hace años me pasó algo parecido, me estaban vendiendo semejante amplificador Sansui en muuuy buenas condiciones de uso y nunca reparado, a buen precio. No lo compré por ser algo de "tecnología vieja" y porque "solamente" declaraba 70 W por canal


----------



## gatomeno

yo novato en el foro disfruto mi musica con un amplificador de automovil de 120rms por canal de 2 canales a unas cajas sony de un antiguo equpo con un tranfo de 14v a 120amp (echo por mi compre el fierro en una chatarreria) y conectado a mi note direcatmente


----------



## el-rey-julien

gatomeno dijo:


> yo novato en el foro disfruto mi musica con un amplificador de automovil de 120rms por canal de 2 canales a unas cajas sony de un antiguo equpo con un tranfo de 14v a *120amp* (echo por mi compre el fierro en una chatarreria) y conectado a mi note direcatmente


120 amperes¡¡¡¡ no es muchos amperes para un amplificador de 120rms?


----------



## DOSMETROS

120 Amperes es una soldadora eléctrica  ?


----------



## DJ T3

el-rey-julien dijo:


> 120 amperes¡¡¡¡ no es muchos amperes para un amplificador de 120rms?



No me quiero imaginar el tamaño del trafo....
Creo que con 10A anda bien... 

-----------------------------​
Yo tengo un Philco Sinto-Amplificador 50w+50w, 2 pantallas LCD (una de funciones, y la otra para el analizador de espectro, con varios modos, y visualización de un eq gráfico de 7 bandas creo), después le saco fotos.

Pero ahora uso un TDA1552Q (dentro de un gabinete de una compactera doble) por casualidad, porque yo quería el TDA1562Q, y me dieron el TDA1552Q...:enfadado:

Con unos bafles* de un equipo Sharp (suenan horrible), que también había "tomado" la parte del DSP, que tiene 4 entradas, Graves, Agudos, Balance, Volumen, y no se si otra cosa, junto al Datasheet, pude controlarlo con un PIC, y también le había puesto un LCD, pero por falta de grabador de PIC's, y por falta de puerto Serie (cambié la compu), no pude seguir mejorando el proyecto...

*Bafles del Sharp (y el equipo que ya está desarmado)... No es mi foto, pero éste es el equipo en cuestión... Sharp CD-BP1500 (de 1500w...P.M.P.O, obvio, osea unos 25w por canal + o -)



Saludos, y lindos equipos...


----------



## Neodymio

Yo normalmente escucho desde la PC, por lo que puede ser un Microlab FC-330




o con auriculares Philips SHM 1900 (son lo mejor que encontre por $80, creo que le faltan algo agudos)


----------



## gatomeno

el-rey-julien dijo:


> 120 amperes¡¡¡¡ no es muchos amperes para un amplificador de 120rms?



el tran*S*formador lo *H*i*C*e con el fierro que compre que fue casi un regalo, por lo que le cambie el secundario a 12v y bueno son 120amp de pico pero asi como consumo que le puedo sacar durante todo el dia son unos 80amp continuos...
es de 120w por canal, son 2


----------



## Limbo

> CDLR


Que significa CDLR?


> Hace años me pasó algo parecido, me estaban vendiendo semejante amplificador Sansui en muuuy buenas condiciones de uso y nunca reparado, a buen precio. No lo compré por ser algo de "tecnología vieja" y porque "solamente" declaraba 70 W por canal


Bueno, a mi no me lo vendieron, es una herencia de mi padre y simplemente me sonaba bien y lo deje..
Quiza el ampli tiene una salida que va db's por debajo a relacion de la otra salida, pero prefiero no abrirlo, y asé sabe, si no esta roto, no lo repares..


----------



## Ratmayor

gatomeno dijo:


> yo novato en el foro disfruto mi musica con un amplificador de automovil de 120rms por canal de 2 canales a unas cajas sony de un antiguo equpo con un tranfo de 14v a 120amp (echo por mi compre el fierro en una chatarreria) y conectado a mi note direcatmente


No me quiero imaginar el incendio que haría si haces un corto entre + y - 


Limbo dijo:


> Que significa CDLR?


Como diría Cacho "Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria" 


Limbo dijo:


> Bueno, a mi no me lo vendieron, es una herencia de mi padre y simplemente me sonaba bien y lo deje..
> Quiza el ampli tiene una salida que va db's por debajo a relacion de la otra salida, pero prefiero no abrirlo, y asé sabe, si no esta roto, no lo repares..


 Algunos pioneer con el tiempo van "secando" los electroliticos, y por ende va perdiendo ganancia y/o calidad...


----------



## Limbo

> Algunos pioneer con el tiempo van "secando" los electroliticos, y por ende va perdiendo ganancia y/o calidad...


Algun dia lo renovare de electroliticos, pero da miedo eso de repara lo que ya funciona..


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Limbo dijo:


> Que significa CDLR?


En la jerga de internet es a lo que LOL pero en español. 


Ojala hubiera heredado algo de mi papá... bah, ya me fui de mambo. 


Yo también tengo un Equipo Sharp como ese de arriba en mi otra PC, no me gusta como suena:


----------



## Tavo

Lauta dijo:


> Yo soy fana de callejeros y tengo todos los discos originales, asique me arme un modulo especialmente para escuchar mis hermosos discos:
> 
> -Creative infra48X
> -Fuente de PC
> 
> La compactera es vieja, de esas que se usaban a fines de los 90 o principio de 2000 que traian controles de reproduccion y control de volumen digital. Ademas tiene la ventaja de que a los discos apenas los toca. La fuente de PC es una que tenia dando vueltas por ahí. Con unos buenos auriculares escuchas los discos tal cual fueron grabados, sin modificaciones o interferencias.
> 
> PD: no pongo fotos porque se me rompio la camarita.
> 
> Un abrazo gente!!


Necesito alguna explicación sobre esto... 

Se puede reproducir un CD con una compactera de PC sin estar conectada a nada, solo la alimentación?

Saludos.

PS: Arrancamos mal, pero no importa...  (callejeros=caca nene, caca)


----------



## el-rey-julien

> Se puede reproducir un CD con una compactera de PC sin estar conectada a nada, solo la alimentación?


tavo esas compacteras ''clasicas''  tienen en el frente una ficha de 3,5 ,a su lado un pote de volumen ,solo lleva alimentación de la fuente,el cd y listo ,metes un auricular en la ficha y ya esta se escucha.
mira en la foto y veras la ficha + el control de volumen + dos botones en su frente,no uno como tienen la mayoria,el boton que sobra es para darle al play




adentro tiene integrado un pequeño amplificador de audio


----------



## Ratmayor

La que dice Lauta son unas de estas que, hubo un buen tiempo en el que use un par de estas para mezclar:




Eran geniales, traian su control remoto y las podias usar como reproductores de CDs comunes y corrientes solo metiendoles la alimentacion


----------



## Tavo

Uhhh.... esa lectora está zarpada!

Les preguntaba porque tengo una parecida, también es Creative, pero no tan buena como esa, es una común, dice 32X-mx, tiene el conector de 3,5mm, el control de volume y el botón de Play, pero la acabo de probar y no va. Aún con un CD original en perfecto estado... tampoco.
Estaría bueno conseguir una de esas... 

Saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor

Tavo dijo:


> Uhhh.... esa lectora está zarpada!


Y eso que no has visto las lectoras NEC CDR-4300A que cargan 4 CDs


----------



## el-rey-julien

Tavo dijo:


> Uhhh.... esa lectora está zarpada!
> 
> Les preguntaba porque tengo una parecida, también es Creative, pero no tan buena como esa, es una común, dice 32X-mx, tiene el conector de 3,5mm, el control de volume y el botón de Play, pero la acabo de probar y no va. Aún con un CD original en perfecto estado... tampoco.
> Estaría bueno conseguir una de esas...
> 
> Saludos.


desconectarle el cable ide,subirle el volumen y el cd que no sea mp3 y funciona

y apretá el play,que es botón que esta alado del que abre la bandeja


----------



## Tavo

el-rey-julien dijo:


> desconectarle el cable ide,subirle el volumen y el cd que no sea mp3 y funciona
> 
> y apretá el play,que es botón que esta alado del que abre la bandeja


Ya hice todos los pasos correctos. Antes de sacarla de la compu vieja donde estaba probé el funcionamiento, y sí, andaba correctamente. Eso me dio algo de esperanza. Pero al probarla sola, con CD original y en perfecto estado (sin ninguna raya)... gira y gira un buen rato, como que intenta leer pero al cabo de 1 minuto se detiene y ya no gira más.

Probablemente esté muy vieja la lectora ya... 

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Volvela a probar en una PC

¿ Le limpiaste el laser ?


----------



## DJ T3

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Yo también tengo un Equipo Sharp como ese de arriba en mi otra PC, no me gusta como suena:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 66971



Pero ese tiene mas "pinta", y creo que los Sharp suenan horribles, y según mi jefe, solo 1 equipo Sharp que tiene unos bafles bastantes grandes, es el único que suena bien... 


Tavo, probá limpiar el laser, o de última un pequeño ajuste (no recomendable)...

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Gracias gente por los consejos. Sí, es muy probable que esté sucio o "descalibrado" el láser, porque la máquina es bastante vieja. De paso, cuando la probé en la misma PC, como que le costaba leer los CDs, tardaba un rato... debe ser problemas de suciedad. Voy a probar limpiando a ver que pasa.

Saludos.


----------



## Helminto G.

no olvides tambien medir y en dado caso limpiar o reemplazar los motores


----------



## ramiro77

Umm se ven algunas cosas interesantes por acá.
El Pioneer con doble fuente que mostraron, si estuviese en buen estado, seguro cuesta una fortuna como todos los equipos vintage.

En mi caso mi equipo actualmente es un sistema biamplificado, y estoy armando un LM4780 (gracias a Cyverlarva que me regaló el integrado!!) con las protecciones de Ezavalla (gracias a él también por toda la info que me pasó) para triamplificar cuando tenga los monitores nuevos.
En este momento está de la siguiente manera:

Fuente: PC con una Infrasonic Quartet.
Filtros: Activos con un Behringer DCX2496.
Potencia de medios y agudos: Crown LPS800.
Potencia de graves: Crown LPS1500.
Subwoofers: 2 GBAudio 10Cc (provisorios, serán reemplazados por 4 de 15).
Bafles: Jamo Concert C605 (en venta, serán reemplazados por monitores con midwoofers Peerless 830991 y tweeters Vifa DX25).

Tratamiento acústico: Dos bass traps amurados en las esquinas. Faltaría colocar un poco de material en el piso y tal vez en la caída del techo.

Les dejo algunas fotos que saqué con la cámara del teléfono:


----------



## Imzas

hermosos equipos, sin duda, yo estoy un poco pobre, solo tengo un radio a pilas, recuerdo de un tio materno, muy querido ya fallecido hace dos años.


----------



## jorger

Un poco abandonado está este tema no?
Dejo lo mío:

Es un logitech 2.1 x-210 de 25w rms que conseguí de oferta hace unos días.Suena mucho mejor de lo que esperaba (en calidad de sonido) y los graves que tira eso (sub de 4'') son muy naturales y algo profundos, nada que ver con otros 2.1 de similar gama que he escuchado.Es increíble que algo tan pequeño pueda hacer tanto 
Estoy encantado con ellos la verdad..

El JBL de 8'' que está al lado es un complemento... .Solo lo uso cuando quiero llenar mi cuarto de frecuencias muyy bajas.
Cajón calculado con WinisD, funcionando con un TDA2050, 20wrms, filtro pasivo con corte en 120Hz.No parece gran cosa con ese ampli pero aquello es atronador cuando lo pongo a funcionar.

Un saludo.


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas noches, para el dia del padre me han regalado (para adosar a mi equipo de audio) la Behringer ultracurve pro deq2496, un CHICHE realmente!!!, hace varios dias que estoy jugando y cada vez me asombo mas de las posibilidades que ofrece este procesador de audio.  
Pero tengo una duda, ya revolvi el manual de pta a pta. y no encuenro el pin out de la entrada de microfono, si alguien lo tiene sea tan amable de postearlo, porque el emc8000 va a tener que esperar unos meses mas jaja.  Bueno desde ya muchas gracias. sergio


----------



## Ratmayor

Y las fotos!!???  En cuanto al pinout, puedes buscar por aquí: http://pinouts.ru/


----------



## sergio rossi

Buen dia y Gracias Ratmayor, si las fotos las subo hoy sin falta (es que me tiene muy ocupado el bicho nuevo). . me fijo en el post or el pinout. Nuevamente Gracias. sergio


----------



## cyverlarva

No sabia de este topic, aca algunas fotos de mis cacharros...





Los cacharros son...

Switch de video Sony PC-1270 con doblador de lineas IFB-3000
Behringer Ultracurve DCX2496
Behringer ECM-8000
Potencia Phonic-Max500
Laserdisc Pionner-CLD-S350
DVD Sony DVP NS67P
HomeTheatrePC 
Unidad Ripnas (DIY) 
Videoproyector Sony VPH-1272QM
Pantalla Loch 103' formato 16:9
Cajas Diy armadas con Vifa DX25 + SB Acoustics SB17NRX35-8







El mueble me falta terminar de laquearlo, estoy vago ultimamente.


En ropa interior...




De los books...




Un saludo


----------



## sergio rossi

Buen dia cyberlarva, veo que tenes un lindo equipamiento, mis felicitaciones, por otor lado te podes fijar si en el mic. emc8000 figura el pinout del mismo, desee ya gracias. sergio.


----------



## cyverlarva

Sirvase señor, a la derecha esta el diagrama...

Pin 1 a Masa
Pin 3 es el del medio
Pin 2 es el que queda 

Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor

Pero que equipasos se gastan señores, felicidades!!!!!


----------



## sergio rossi

Bueno como es debido subo la fotito de mi behringer ultra curve y de mi marantz (por si se pone celoso ).
Muchas gracias cyberlarva, exelente dato para no meter la pata conectando el mic. Un saludo. sergio.


----------



## locodelafonola

em mi pc.....con auriculares ...pa" no molestar


----------



## samtronic

Hola, soy nuevo aqui y me gustaria compartir mi equipo de música con Uds:

Receiver AKAI AA-1115
Altavoces BOHEM LP-80.


----------



## Ratmayor

Hola samtronic, bienvenido al foro, hermoso equipo, esos altavoces son iguales a los de mi papá 

Saludos...


----------



## samtronic

Muchas gracias, próximamente les mando fotos de mi equipo mas en detalle


----------



## Josefe17

Y yo que pensaba que yo ya había prodigado por estos lares y no es así, es lo que pasa cuando no entras en un año (no pregunten). Ahí va:

-Amplificador digital (dsp me refiero) Skytronic 103.158 5.0 de 20+20+10+10+10 W, con previo de micro y karaoke regalo de Reyes hace 3-4 años
-Altavoces Skytronic de los guarros, pero mejor que lo de antes (altavoces de un radiocasette de 3.2 ohm) comprados este año del dinero de vender un alternador.
-Mesa mezclas Acoustic Control más 500 más rallada, trillada y modificada que yo que sé. La pobre ha sufrido desde mis manazas hasta el pisotón de un amigo cabreado y claro, se nota: ruido, defectos de aislamiento por las modificaciones, tornillos trasroscados, el frontal despegado y arañado pero para lo que la quiero me vale, ya que además es un regalo de comunión y con ella me inicié en el audio y tiene un gran valor sentimental.
-Mesa mezclas Velleman Promix 50S regalo de "cumpleaños" de elosciloscopio. Fue su primera mesa pero no sé que hizo pero se la cargó (creo que perder el trafo y meterle otro ligeramente mayor) Todos los IC quemados. Solución: reemplazar los NJM4556 por TL072 como pudo. Luego, cuando cayó en mis manos y vi que la alimentacion rondaba el límite de los integrados le metí 7812 y 7912 y como nueva, así como cambie el 4558 de los auriculares.
-Tarjeta de sonido Focusrite Saffire 6USB. Me dio un capricho, tenia la pasta y me la pillé. Suena de maravilla. Con un conmutador externo selecciono entre conectarla a un pc u otro.
-Auriculares Sony MRR-ZX300. Regalo de cumple.
-Mesa mezclas Soundcraft Notepad 124. Nuevecita. Comprada porque me hacía falta para el grupo de teatro. Ahora está fuera de uso por falta de espacio pero quiero que sea en un futuro la mesa de grabación.
-Micrófonos (2) Sennheiser e825s. Actualemnte usados para Skype. A tocateja.
-Micrófono inalámbrico de mano Carol ViR-RDR821 Diversity. Robado del colegio, ya que habían puesto uno nuevo y me agencié el viejo que no quería para nada, que estaba muy destrozado de los porrazos recibidos y sonaba mal, pero es gratis!!!


----------



## samtronic

He aqui 3 fotos mas de mi equipo de música vintage


----------



## Helminto G.

esa bandeja de cd me facina! que modelo es? sabes que pickup usa?


(ampli con intel dentro... no se no me la creo)


----------



## samtronic

Jajajajaja la etiqueta es de un core i3, eso ni pensaba existir cuando ese receiver lo compramos jejeje, el modelo del CD player es: CDP-590 de SONY.



Lo de pickup no lo entendí...


----------



## Helminto G.

gracias por el modelo, con el pickup me refiero al lector lasser, ya lo busco en el diagrama, vere si consigo el mismo con mi distribuidor...


----------



## samtronic

Pero ese CD player ya debe estar descontinuado...


----------



## Helminto G.

je je, pero donde compro mi electronica suele tener descontinuado si no ve aca:  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/833391/


----------



## Ratmayor

@samtronic, lindo Akai, casi le puse mis garras a uno, pero alguien se me adelantó con una mejor oferta 

@Don coyote: Ese Sony usa un KSS-240A de los que le encantan


----------



## Helminto G.

pues el 240 me parece bastante estable y bien ajustado no da lata


----------



## Ratmayor

Helminto G. dijo:


> pues el 240 me parece bastante estable y bien ajustado no da lata


 Nunca he tenido la necesidad de ajustar ninguno  Aunque ahorita me está dando batalla un lector mucho más viejo que ese, pero ya casi lo domino


----------



## samtronic

Saben que a veces el reproductor de CD tiende a ser muy sensible a saltos, más que todo con CDs originales, ¿Habría alguna forma de evitar esto?


----------



## Ratmayor

samtronic dijo:


> Saben que a veces el reproductor de CD tiende a ser muy sensible a saltos, más que todo con CDs originales, ¿Habría alguna forma de evitar esto?


Con un mantenimiento bastaría, pero como diría aquel viejo filósofo Confucio "No arregles lo que no se ha descompuesto"


----------



## samtronic

¿y puedo hacerlo yo mismo? Que necesito?


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez

Güenas 

Les adjunto unas fotitos de los equipos en donde escucho música de vez en cuando


 

Después subo las fotos de otro equipo que tengo el cual es un Scott 299C

Saludos


----------



## samtronic

Se ve que tienen su edad jeje


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez

Si es verdad!!

El mas joven tiene 35 años!!!


----------



## Ratmayor

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> Si es verdad!!
> 
> El mas joven tiene 35 años!!!


35 años valvular?  Los hacía más viejos... 



samtronic dijo:


> ¿y puedo hacerlo yo mismo? Que necesito?


Pásale un hisopo seco muy suavemente por el lente, debería ser suficiente... Sino, te toca cambiar el laser


----------



## Helminto G.

Ratmayor dijo:


> Pásale un hisopo seco muy suavemente por el lente, debería ser suficiente... Sino, te toca cambiar el laser


(agrego)
haciendo circulos del centro hacia afuera sin mucha presion, casi nada de presion, y si no "resortea" ni te esfuerces a cambiar el laser...


(rat, luego me culpan a mi de hacer offtopic...)


----------



## analogico

Ratmayor dijo:


> 35 años valvular?  Los hacía más viejos...


Pero si todavia  se encuentran equipos valvulares nuevos 
la diferencia es que ahora los hacen de modo que se vean las valvulas


----------



## Helminto G.

prefiero las valvulitas en su sitio como tus equipos luis, le da una imagen de respeto y formalida... (vaya terminos los mios, deberia hacerme escritor de articulos HI-END)


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez

Ratmayor dijo:


> 35 años valvular?  Los hacía más viejos...



Lo siento me equivoqué son 45 años!!!


----------



## Ratmayor

analogico dijo:


> Pero si todavia  se encuentran equipos valvulares nuevos
> la diferencia es que ahora los hacen de modo que se vean las valvulas


Lo sé, pero los nuevos valvulares, tienen cierto estilo moderno que se nota a leguas 


Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> Lo siento me equivoqué son 45 años!!!


Lo sospeché desde un principio


----------



## Daniel Meza

Reviviendo el tema, escucho música desde la PC conectada a un ampli que con ayuda de Dosme reparé; ese cuando ando en casa y con el celu y unos pionner HDJ-1500 cuando ando vagando 







Y si mi padre anda fuera uso su sistema de sonido






(aunque los vecinos se quejen)


----------



## el-rey-julien

yo disfruto de mi musica con un ampli con el lm386


----------



## DOSMETROS

el-rey-julien dijo:


> yo disfruto de mi musica con un ampli con el lm386


 cuec ! ¿ No será 3886 ?


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Yo tengo un parlante de televisor que encontré tirau  *3W 16Ω*


----------



## el-rey-julien

DOSMETROS dijo:


> cuec ! ¿ No será 3886 ?



no , es un lm368 ,para un auricular vasta y sobra, enrealidad son dos uno por canal


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Yo arme una hace mucho  en verdad era una placa de sonido de una PC antigua y como me gusto el amplificador solo levante el diagrama fabrique el PBC y me arme este amplificador para auriculares ESTEREO 



jajaja


----------



## Daniel Meza

Pero para otra cosa que no sean auriculares no me van los LM386 , me encanta el <<punch>> de la música electrónica a todo volumen  jaja


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Daniel Meza dijo:


> Pero para otra cosa que no sean auriculares no me van los LM386 , me encanta el <<punch>> de la música electrónica a todo volumen  jaja



nadie dice que lo tuyo esta mal, es mas que perfecto *meza* tienes todo el derecho del mundo de armar, comprar y hacer de tus gusto lo que mas puedas.. nadie te dice que tienes que usar nada 

Atte *SSTC*


----------



## Marino

Hace mas de 30 años, escucho mis interpretes favoritos con un ampli Blat 284 bafles Holimar 3/13 deck y sinto Blat giradiscos Kenwood KD 3100 y CD player Technics slpg 440.


----------



## miborbolla

Aprovechando que estoy aplicando mantenimiento preventivo a mis aparatos, dejo una foto de los tres apilados y las ligas de como se han reparado gracias a todos ustedes.







Aquí las ligas de como salieron del Hospital o se han mejorado.


El Yamaha A30

Sony STR-11BS

Technics SA-HE200


Saludos


----------



## Futuro

Yo disfruto mi musica en equipos 80% Hechos en casa,digo  80% porque lo unico que si es de marca son los monitores Gemini de 10".Alli en las imagenes pueden observar los 2 monitores GEmini de 10" con Agudos piezo,2 cajas de Bajos tipo RCF escaladas para bajos de 10",y 2 Amplificadores que yo mismo Arme desde cero  Es un sonido que uso como Hobbie y que en ocasiones alquilo para pequeños y medianos eventos .


----------



## fmk

Yo escucho audio hifi y toco la guitarra con sistemas de Amplificadores OTL "Nefertiti" de fabricación propia.
Son amplificadores a válvulas sin trsnsformador de salida ni control de tonos, pues no lo necesitan, solo volumen, sonido puro y lineal con gran ancho de banda.

Con columnas de Altavoces de 800 ohmios a 1500 ohmios.

Esta es mi predilección.

Saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor

fmk dijo:


> Yo escucho audio hifi y toco la guitarra con sistemas de Amplificadores OTL "Nefertiti" de fabricación propia.
> Son amplificadores a válvulas sin trsnsformador de salida ni control de tonos, pues no lo necesitan, solo volumen, sonido puro y lineal con gran ancho de banda.
> 
> Con columnas de Altavoces de 800 ohmios a 1500 ohmios.
> 
> Esta es mi predilección.
> 
> Saludos.


Interesante, compartirías algunas fotos de tu equipo?


----------



## fmk

Si claro no hay problema, ya lo he hecho en este otro hilo de este mismo foro:

www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-valvulas-sin-transformador-salida-38769/index11.html

Cualquier duda o pregunta concreta a tu disposición 
Saludos


----------



## valentin09

Hola de nuevo, creo que di una información muy general y apartada del motivo del post.
Escucho, actualmente música con parlantes Klisch B2 (75W) y un amplificador casero que me arme con integrados TDA7294, aproximadamente unos 40W por canal. No tengo ahora foto del amplificador pero subi fotos de los parlantes.
Saludos a todos


----------



## EdgardoCas

"Actualmente" (mi equipamiento es muy volátil: vendo, compro, reparo) tengo un sintoamplificador Marantz SR-620, bandeja Akai AP-Q55, ecualizador Kenwood GE-80, reproductor de CD, DVD, SACD Oppo DV981 HD y baffles Athena AS F2. No subo fotos porque el rack es muy croto y desfavorece el look vintage!


----------



## valentin09

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> ¿Y las fotos?
> 
> Bohem no existe en la web, no se de que altavoces hablas
> 
> Ps: en un rato coloco las mías.



Hola quisiera aportar datos : Los altavoces Bohem LP81, se visualizan fácilmente en la web con solo colocarlos en el buscador Google:


----------



## angelwind

Como buen fanático del audio y la música poseo varios equipos.
Un receiver Pioneer SX440 de 1968 (aprox 12w/canal) hererado con unos baflecitos jazz, que me sorprendieron por su agradable sonido.
Un Sinto Yamaha  RX V 365 5.1 para ver peliculas y canales de HD con un par de bafles DIY, midwoofer Peerless 850 de 6" y tweetwers Vifa XT25, un center Electro Voice Evid 6.2 y traseros JBL control one. Subwoofer activo DIY con un ampli Basado en un STK de 100w y Parlante Jahro  LEP de 8".
Y el equipo principal para escuchar música,  consistente en un preamplificador Kenwood basic C1 con un equa paramétrico DIY de Rod Elliott junto a un crossover activo de Silicon chip de 3 vías y una extensión para subs de Rod Elliott también y retardos temporales de acuerdo al circuito del Dr. Zoiberg.
Una potencia Phase Linear 300 series II para los subs (polk 10")
Graves con un ampli DIY Ssub de PCP de 100 + 100 w, woofers de GB audio de 6.5"
Medios con otro ampli DIY con LM3886 con aprox 40 + 40 w, medios Peerless de 4" 830870
Agudos con ampli DIY Ssub mosfet de aprox 25 + 25 w (a reemplazar en futuro cercano por un clase A de 20 + 20 w), tweeters Vifa TC26
Compactera Technics SL-PS700
Bandeja giradiscos Marantz 6170 con cápsula Ortofon VMS 20 E
Sintonizador digital JVC FX-331
Compacteras varias... la mejor Marantz SD9000 (hace unos pocos años se compraban por chirolas, la gente te las tiraba por la cabeza)
Cinta abierta Revox A77 mkIII (también comprado por poquísimos $$$ hace un tiempito)
Computadora dedicada con tajeta de sonido ASUS XONAR DG

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Publico mi mas reciente setup , si bien hay partes de 38 años de antigüedad , otras ultimo modelo !
- Amplificador : Sansui A-60 , "operado" por mi para sacar Pre-Out y Amp-In que uso para midHigh 
- Potencia Subwoofer : un STK 4050 diy en gabinete de Deck Kenwood 
- Parlantes midhigh : Seas U18RNX/P y 27TDFC cortados en pasivo ( por ahora )
- Subwoofer : Clarion 12" doble bobina 
- DSP dbx PA2 : maravilla total . Muestro curva de respuesta ambiente


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno....si hay que actualizar..

Este es el "rack" con los equipos principales:

Una compactera Technics SL-PG100 que fué de mi padre.
Un sintonizador analógico Sansui T-5 (comprado impecable en MercadoLibre )
Un BR player Philips BDP2100 (está abajo de la manta blanca, traído de Chile a precio muy razonable ).
Y los tres amplificadores + el ASP cuya construcción está descripta en el foro y que siguen funcionando a la perfección.




Pero para reproducir la música y la radio ya solo uso medios digitales y el NMP que también anda descripto por el foro. La interfaz de sonido es una UCA222 de Behringer que tiene muy buena performance a un muy buen precio (ver *acá*).


----------



## AntonioAA

Los PolloX son ... incunables !!!
A mi me paso que al menos en mi ciudad , los sintonizadores FM analogicos ya no funcionan ... hay demasiadas emisiones truchas y no ....
Y desde que existe Spotify ( mientras pueda pagarlo ) , los CDs y otros medios juntan polvo .
Escucho via adaptador Bluetooth o Chromecast .
Lo que me preocupa es la compactera ... tengo la misma ... me estas diciendo "viejo" ???


----------



## Agustinw

Actualmente escucho música en unos Sennheiser hd280 con una placa Xonar DGX. Estoy trabajando en armar dos bafles activos de 3 vías con crossover activo porque con los auriculares se siente que algo falta.

Antonio es espectacular la curva de respuesta que lográs con ese procesador


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Lo que me preocupa es la compactera ... tengo la misma ... me estas diciendo "viejo" ???


Nuuuuu.....como voy a decir semejante cosa!! Mi padre era mucho mayor que vos.

Chau abu!!


----------



## AntonioAA

Agustinw dijo:


> Antonio es espectacular la curva de respuesta que lográs con ese procesador


Y solo estoy usando el Crossover ( a 48dB/oct ) y uno de los 3  EQ parametricos con 4 o 5 "retoques" ....


----------



## polilapo

Buenas noches, mi modesto equipito pero muy gaucho. Cross 12db/oct made in Antonio con algún retoquescito mio ja. 

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 21, 2018

y el de la Pc, no saben el rendimiento de esos Pioneer 5,25" con un tda2030 y placa M-audio transit


----------



## angelwind

Agrego más fotos...
Fé de erratas: Dónde dice compacteras varias... se debe leer cassetteras varias...


----------



## jestrada8

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> ¿Y las fotos?
> 
> 
> Bohem no existe en la web, no se de que altavoces hablas
> 
> 
> Ps: en un rato coloco las mías.



buenas horas hermano bohem o acustica bohem es de origen venezolano y casi de origen artesanal, la fabrica entera cuenta con al menos 200 metros cuadrados en un local en la ciudad de caracas, fabrican dos modelos de amp mosfet y pequeñas series de parlantes


----------



## angelwind

Mas fotos...


----------



## Yamith253

yo escucho la música en mi equipito que armé con el tiempo... en la primera foto es cuando estaba reciente... ni siquiera había terminado de pintarlos... en la segunda y tercera foto ya lo había reforzado le armé una maletica con dos unidades Numark y mezclador Bheringer aparte un ecualizador, crossover y compresor estos en marca bheringer y el amplificador lo armé yo mismo (le puse 4 canales con la tarjeta qsc cada canal con 16transistores, dos transformadores de hierro calibre 50mm de 5 pulgadas con doble devanado secundario)  incluyendo los bafles (los bafles le puse a los bajos dos parlantes mte de 2400, los medios tienen dos parlantes cada bafle de 500W B&L de 8" además de eso 4 bocinas pequeñas para los medio altos y de brillos les puse dos por bafle de esos de alta definición) y la maletica... no es el súper equipo pero fino si suena y muy potente... con esto me entretengo los fines de semana escuchando musiquita


----------



## lossless

yo en el humilde equipo que arme hace muchos años
saludos
lossless


----------



## lossless

Escuchando musica con mucha humildad.
Saludos
lossless


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Bueno....si hay que actualizar..
> 
> Este es el "rack" con los equipos principales:
> 
> Una compactera Technics SL-PG100 que fué de mi padre.
> Un sintonizador analógico Sansui T-5 (comprado impecable en MercadoLibre )
> Un BR player Philips BDP2100 (está abajo de la manta blanca, traído de Chile a precio muy razonable ).
> Y los tres amplificadores + el ASP cuya construcción está descripta en el foro y que siguen funcionando a la perfección.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 167219
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 167220
> 
> Pero para reproducir la música y la radio ya solo uso medios digitales y el NMP que también anda descripto por el foro. La interfaz de sonido es una UCA222 de Behringer que tiene muy buena performance a un muy buen precio (ver *acá*).
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 167222


Hoy hice otra actualizacion: le compré a los amigos chinos un modulo Bluetooth a un precio muy económico y lo conecté al viejo preamplificador ya que quedaba una entrada disponible.


El coso se alimenta desde una fuente de 5V (un viejo cargador de celular, ahí ven la conexion a la izquierda...que no usa un conector USB de celular sino el otro que es mas gordito...mini, micro, como se llame y lo tuve que sacar de un Arduino Nano). La salida es un jack de 3.5 mm y usa un cable plug-a-2-rca (le cambie el plug por que era muy malo el que traía).
Me conecté desde el celu, puse Spotify y me falopié dos horas con un playlist muy bueno. Ya estoy pensando muy seriamente en hacer desaparecer la "compactera" Technics y el sintonizador Sansui....lastima que se ven tan retros y bonitos...y corro peligro que las gatas usen el hueco del mueble para dormir.


----------



## moonwalker

Hola muchachos... Hace muchos años atrás recuerdo que para 1989 o 1990 mi papá compró un sistema completo de Pioneer con Tocadisco, Deck, Amplificador, radio y parlantes..pero todo terminó en una fatídica noche de fiesta a mediado de 1993 cuando unos hampones ingresaron de madrugada fuertemente armados y se llevaron el tocadiscos, el amplificador y un ecualizador Numark además del TV General Electric. Gracias a Dios nadie quedó lesionado pero se llevaron ese tesoro de mi papá que quedó algo deprimido.. buscando por la web por el modelo del amplificador se trata de este: Pioneer SA740.. Un gran sistema vintage el cual pese a mi corta edad disfrutaba mucho..


----------



## AntonioAA

moonwalker dijo:


> Hola muchachos... Hace muchos años atrás recuerdo que para 1989 o 1990 mi papá compró un sistema completo de Pioneer con Tocadisco, Deck, Amplificador, radio y parlantes..pero todo terminó en una fatídica noche de fiesta a mediado de 1993 cuando unos hampones ingresaron de madrugada fuertemente armados y se llevaron el tocadiscos, el amplificador y un ecualizador Numark además del TV General Electric. Gracias a Dios nadie quedó lesionado pero se llevaron ese tesoro de mi papá que quedó algo deprimido.. buscando por la web por el modelo del amplificador se trata de este: Pioneer SA740.. Un gran sistema vintage el cual pese a mi corta edad disfrutaba mucho..


Lamento mucho la perdida ... yo aun tengo 2 Sansui A-60 de esa epoca y funcionan perfecto! ... CONSEJO : en Facebook hay varios grupos de audio Vintage , y siempre hay buenas ofertas ! ... No se si conseguiras el mismo pero hay mucho.
Una de las mejores compras que hice fue esta "cucarachita" bluetooth ... tengo 2 y practicamente no volvi a usar un CD ! ... a lo sumo la radio 
Encima admite NFC , asi que es tocar con el celu y funciona!

Otro invento genial es el Chromecast .. se le puede "castear" cualquier cosa que este sonando en el celu ...Spotify obviamente .


----------



## moonwalker

AntonioAA dijo:


> Lamento mucho la perdida ... yo aun tengo 2 Sansui A-60 de esa epoca y funcionan perfecto! ... CONSEJO : en Facebook hay varios grupos de audio Vintage , y siempre hay buenas ofertas ! ... No se si conseguiras el mismo pero hay mucho.
> Una de las mejores compras que hice fue esta "cucarachita" bluetooth ... tengo 2 y practicamente no volvi a usar un CD ! ... a lo sumo la radio
> Encima admite NFC , asi que es tocar con el celu y funciona!
> 
> Otro invento genial es el Chromecast .. se le puede "castear" cualquier cosa que este sonando en el celu ...Spotify obviamente .
> 
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 177481


Excelente Antonio AAA... Voy a buscar  los grupos de Facebook de amplificadores Vintage y echaré un vistazo, quien sabe si consigo ese precioso amplificador Pioneer.
luego les presentaré los amplificadores vintage que compró mi viejo después de la pérdida.


----------



## SKYFALL

AntonioAA dijo:


> Lamento mucho la perdida ... yo aun tengo 2 Sansui A-60 de esa epoca y funcionan perfecto! ... CONSEJO : en Facebook hay varios grupos de audio Vintage , y siempre hay buenas ofertas ! ... No se si conseguiras el mismo pero hay mucho.
> Una de las mejores compras que hice fue esta "cucarachita" bluetooth ... tengo 2 y practicamente no volvi a usar un CD ! ... a lo sumo la radio
> Encima admite NFC , asi que es tocar con el celu y funciona!
> 
> Otro invento genial es el Chromecast .. se le puede "castear" cualquier cosa que este sonando en el celu ...Spotify obviamente .
> 
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 177481


Esa cucarachita como se llama? Se ve muy interesante...


----------



## moonwalker

Luego de haber perdido el sistema de Pioneer sa
Luego de haber perdido el amplificador SA 740 mi viejo compró de segunda mano pero en muy buenas condiciones el amplificador Pioneer SA6300, Deck, radio y tocadisco.. les adjunto fotos del amplificador y radio que lo conseguí por la web y posteriormente adquirió un Sansui AU4900 el cual también les muestro.. el viejo a la postre es exquisito a la hora de tener audio en casa.


----------



## Agustinw

Bueno hoy por primera vez luego de una calibrada rápida me puse a escuchar con uno de los bafles triamp (aún falta terminar el otro bafle y los amplis y el gabinete y la estética y mucho más )
Video VID_20190326_143911955.mp4
Grabación audio testeo.mp3

Me gustó mucho a pesar de escuchar un solo bafle y que aún falta mucha mejora de cableado y calibración


----------



## AntonioAA

SKYFALL dijo:


> Esa cucarachita como se llama? Se ve muy interesante...


TP LINK audio ...
Receptor De Música Bluetooth Tp-link Ha100 | Celular Tablet - $ 1.049,99


----------



## SKYFALL

Aqui lo consigo en 32 Trumps, ese precio es correcto?


----------



## angelwind

AntonioAA dijo:


> Lamento mucho la perdida ... yo aun tengo 2 Sansui A-60 de esa epoca y funcionan perfecto! ... CONSEJO : en Facebook hay varios grupos de audio Vintage , y siempre hay buenas ofertas ! ... No se si conseguiras el mismo pero hay mucho.
> Una de las mejores compras que hice fue esta "cucarachita" bluetooth ... tengo 2 y practicamente no volvi a usar un CD ! ... a lo sumo la radio
> Encima admite NFC , asi que es tocar con el celu y funciona!
> 
> Otro invento genial es el Chromecast .. se le puede "castear" cualquier cosa que este sonando en el celu ...Spotify obviamente .
> 
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 177481


Hola Antonio.
Tengo la misma cucaracha que vos y quisiera consultarte a ver si te pasa lo mismo...
Cuando me interpongo entre la computadora y la cucaracha... se interrumpe un poco la música..
No sé si es la cuca.... o el dongle emisor de la computadora.
Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA

angelwind dijo:


> Hola Antonio.
> Tengo la misma cucaracha que vos y quisiera consultarte a ver si te pasa lo mismo...
> Cuando me interpongo entre la computadora y la cucaracha... se interrumpe un poco la música..
> No sé si es la cuca.... o el dongle emisor de la computadora.
> Saludos!


Rarisimo ! ... es bluetooth , no optico! ... probala con un telefono a ver si hace lo mismo ....
A mi me llega facil a 10m dando vueltas por la casa


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

angelwind dijo:


> Hola Antonio.
> Tengo la misma cucaracha que vos y quisiera consultarte a ver si te pasa lo mismo...
> Cuando me interpongo entre la computadora y la cucaracha... se interrumpe un poco la música..
> No sé si es la cuca.... o el dongle emisor de la computadora.


Podés poner una foto del lugar donde has puesto la cucaracha BT??
Yo alguna vez tuve problemas cuando el bicho está rodeado de cosas de metal o vidrio y en ese caso la recepción es "relativamente" más debil (el BT trabaja en la misma frecuencia que el WiFi) y cualquier cosa que se le interponga puede provocar cortes en la reproducción...


----------



## Agustinw

Qué tal es la calidad de audio de esas cucarachas? Se ven muy prácticas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Yo no le escucho diferencia entre un CD, el NMP y la cuca con Spotify en alta calidad. El perfil A2DP procesa audio equivalente a un MP3 a 256kbit/s, que está probado que no tiene diferencia "audible" con audio sin perdidas. Así que no te hagas drama, conseguite una y zafá de los cables. Siempre podes conseguir FLACs si hiciera falta.


----------



## AntonioAA

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo no le escucho diferencia entre un CD, el NMP y la cuca con Spotify en alta calidad. El perfil A2DP procesa audio equivalente a un MP3 a 256kbit/s, que está probado que no tiene diferencia "audible" con audio sin perdidas. Así que no te hagas drama, conseguite una y zafá de los cables. Siempre podes conseguir FLACs si hiciera falta.



Yo tampoco ! Ni contra la PC con la interfase Behringer ... UN SOLO DVD suena mejor que eso , Y es "In the flesh" de Roger Waters , que no es la misma version de Spotify .... y el DVD es de lo mejor grabado que tengo ... sublime!!


----------



## SKYFALL

Es buena alternativa "siempre y cuando" se tenga muy buena cantidad de musica descargada para transmitirle a la cuca, o tener el servicio de Internet por banda ancha ilimitado y en el peor de los casos, almacenar la pequeña cantidad de musica en CD-DA que me imagino cada uno de nosotros tenemos en formato mp3, para transmitirselo a la cucaracha


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

SKYFALL dijo:


> Es buena alternativa "siempre y cuando" se tenga muy buena cantidad de musica descargada para transmitirle a la cuca, o tener el servicio de Internet por banda ancha ilimitado y en el peor de los casos, almacenar la pequeña cantidad de musica en CD-DA que me imagino cada uno de nosotros tenemos en formato mp3, para transmitirselo a la cucaracha


Naaaaaaaaaa....
El servicio "familiar" de Spotify cuesta algo de U$S 3.5 para 4 o 6 cuentas (precio al cambio en Argentina).
Por ese valor, ni me gasto en descargar musica (que tengo bastaaante) ni en comprar CDs.

Pero claro, usamos banda ancha con tarifa plana...pero en toda la Argentina es igual, no se en Mexico.


----------



## AntonioAA

SKYFALL dijo:


> Es buena alternativa "siempre y cuando" se tenga muy buena cantidad de musica descargada para transmitirle a la cuca, o tener el servicio de Internet por banda ancha ilimitado y en el peor de los casos, almacenar la pequeña cantidad de musica en CD-DA que me imagino cada uno de nosotros tenemos en formato mp3, para transmitirselo a la cucaracha


Los "siempre y cuandos" son infinitos ... todo sirve para algo pero no para todo!!  . Por ejemplo he usado una notebook para transmitirle a la cucaracha y funciona perfecto ... y ahi tenes acceso a todas las "copias de seguridad" de tu musica en mp3 .... Se supone que tambien tenes que tener un equipo de audio decente en la otra punta ... o tambien es una forma de "modernizar"  tu equipo .
Hoy en dia todo apunta a estos cachivaches , que son bastanta maravillosos ( algunos ) ...


----------



## SKYFALL

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Naaaaaaaaaa....
> El servicio "familiar" de Spotify cuesta algo de U$S 3.5 para 4 o 6 cuentas (precio al cambio en Argentina).
> Por ese valor, ni me gasto en descargar musica (que tengo bastaaante) ni en comprar CDs.
> 
> Pero claro, usamos banda ancha con tarifa plana...pero en toda la Argentina es igual, no se en Mexico.



No see la verdad  pagar por un servicio en linea teniendo los archivos ya en mi poder? Pues no se la verdad, dejame masticarlo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

SKYFALL dijo:


> No see la verdad  pagar por un servicio en linea teniendo los archivos ya en mi poder? Pues no se la verdad, dejame masticarlo


Naaaaaaa....si lo tengo, lo escucho de mi copia y listo.
El problema es cuando queres conocer otras bandas, o queres escuchar en el auto alguna playlist interesante que tendrías que componer manualmente, o simplemente queres escuchar algun tipo de musica que probablemnte nunca bajarias (tipo Maluma, el otro chabon de la bici en la playa con la Shakira y esas yerbas horribles pero que son del gusto de muchos) solo por que estas con gente que se quiere divertir diferente a tus gustos (no hablemos de las morochas "sin pijama sin pijama").
En esos casos, que son muchos, Spotify se paga solo...


----------



## Foxes

Hola!, les presento los amplificadores que suelo usar para escuchar música:

-Para los medios y altos uso un Denon Avr-1910 
-Para los subgraves uso un Yamaha Px10

Los medios-altos frontales son unos focal y los traseros uso unos bafles yamaha con bocinas Eminence

El Denon está conectado por hdmi a un portátil y de ahí uso el spotify 

Saludos


----------



## LinP

Pues me animo a poner parte del estudio, tiene algunos añitos pero todo sigue funcionando como el primer día.
Todo viene de mi afición por la radio desde bien joven.

Un poquito mezclada la parte inferior del mueble rack  está dedicada a la alimentación del conjunto y el sistema de redes que tengo montado en casa (incluido un triple servidor FTP e Internet con Raspberry PI). Más abajo algunas emisoras de radio que voy montando por afición.

Las cajas acústicas aunque no aparecen en foto son Yamaha HS5 y HS8.

También unas autoconstruidas con WinISD y altavoces Beyma de 165mm y Twitter T2030 que la verdad, me gustan más que las propias Yamaha.



Saludos.


----------



## angelwind

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Podés poner una foto del lugar donde has puesto la cucaracha BT??
> Yo alguna vez tuve problemas cuando el bicho está rodeado de cosas de metal o vidrio y en ese caso la recepción es "relativamente" más debil (el BT trabaja en la misma frecuencia que el WiFi) y cualquier cosa que se le interponga puede provocar cortes en la reproducción...


Hola. Me quedé pensando en tu respuesta.... ya que lo único de metal serían los gabinetes de los amplificadores. Probé reubicando en forma aleatoria la cucaracha.. y poniéndola a la izquierda de los equipos (sin lógica alguna, ya que el emisor está sobre la derecha) parecería no interrumpirse la señal cuando paso delante de ella... Veremos como se desempeña.
Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## DOSMETROS

De caprichoso nomás


----------



## capitanp

Senales de RF de alta potencia en el mismo rack que el audio


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, últimamente este es el que utilizo todos los días durante más o menos una  hora y algo más de 3/4 aproximadamente de su potencia, creo recordar que fue el primero que monte, el 50w a mosfet de Quercus.


----------



## EdgardoCas

DOSMETROS dijo:


> De caprichoso nomás
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 178364


La posición nvertical del vinilo produce sonidos más livianos, etéreos; como suspiros de ostra ( o p2 de buzo)


----------



## josee

Hola, yo escucho mi musica en estos equipos: el que esta dento de una caja transparente me lo hice yo con la ayuda de los foreros de este gran foro, y la verdad suena excelente, el otro es un home cinema con un subwofer de 10 pulgadas que da unos graves profundos y de calidad aceptable es de la marca mxonda. los altavoces son de 6ohms, adjunto unas fotos para que lo veais. Escucho todo tipo de música como gospel, rap, aren bi, reggae y house.


----------



## Bieraudio

Hola a todos, hoy tengo el agrado de presentarles los equipos con los que escucho música en casa. El del living consta de:
- Bandeja Aiwa D30 con sistema Ortofon Concorde Pro
- Reproductor de CD Gemini CD-100, con control de pitch +/- 8%
- Amplificador integrado Technics SU-V4A, 55+55 W (20Hz-20kHz en 8 Ohm)
- Altavoces Visaton VIB, bass reflex, 3vías, 100 W RMS
Con este equipo escucho la mayoría de la música que tengo (ska, reggae, punk, rock, jazz, lounge, clásica) cómodamente sentado en un sofá. Los altavoces son un proyecto DIY de un amigo que en un magnánimo gesto me los regaló ! Tienen unos medios y agudos excelentes y los graves son precisos, nada retumbones.
También tengo conectada la tele al equipo para ver películas y recitales con buen sonido.
Subo unas fotos:


Para escuchar y mezclar música electrónica tengo otro equipo más de batalla en el altillo, donde puedo escuchar a volúmen alto sin molestar al resto de la familia :
- 2 bandejas Technics 1200/1210 MkII con sistema Shure M44-7
- Mezclador 3 canales y pre Numark DM 1100X
- Amplificador integrado Technics SU-V620, 70+70 W (20Hz-20kHz en 8 Ohm)
- Ecualizador gráfico Luxman G-11, 2x 10 bandas
- Altavoces Audinac 725, 3 vías, 50 W
Como suele pasar con los tweeters de los 725, se quemaron y en su momento los cambié por unos LeSon piezo TLC 5. La verdad, cuando los reemplazé no tenía la menor idea si eran buenos o no, los compré porque entraban bien en los orificios del baffle ....y la verdad que suenan mucho mejor que los originales de Audinac y hace 20 años que hacen bien su trabajo.
La característica de este equipo son sus graves, seguramente ayudados por la ubicación de los parlantes en las esquinas y la forma de la habitación mucho más larga que ancha.


----------



## ferrari

Si fueran mios  solo cambiaría el tornamesa Aiwa y colocaría uno de los Technics en el living. Por lo demás buenos equipos Bieloraudio, felicitaciones.


----------



## capitanp

Esas Technics SL-1200 valen lo mismo que mi casa, yo las vendi a un precio moderado, estos ultimos años se ha disparado el precio, por suerte me quede con uan SL1100 directdrive hogarena de la misma calidad pero en plastico


----------



## Bieraudio

ferrari dijo:


> Si fueran mios  solo cambiaría el tornamesa Aiwa y colocaría uno de los Technics en el living. Por lo demás buenos equipos Bieloraudio, felicitaciones.


Gracias por tu comentario Ferrari. En efecto, antes tenía la SL 1200 plateada en el living y la Aiwa archivada, pero cuando conseguí la SL 1210 (negra) venía junto con el amplificador SU V620, entonces me armé el segundo equipo que uso para mezclar música y grabar los mixes....y para eso las 1200s son insuperables, mantienen la velocidad a rajatabla que para el "beat matching" (sincronización de pistas) es fundamental. Con la Aiwa no lo consigo ya que el torque del motor es mucho más bajo. Saludos !


capitanp dijo:


> Esas Technics SL-1200 valen lo mismo que mi casa, yo las vendi a un precio moderado, estos ultimos años se ha disparado el precio, por suerte me quede con uan SL1100 directdrive hogarena de la misma calidad pero en plastico


Asi es Capitanp, hoy día incluso usadas se venden a casi el doble que lo que salían nuevas en los 80s-90s. En mi caso las compré en una época en que se consegían a muy buen precio, previo a la resurrección y fiebre actual del vinilo. La 1210 incluso la compré con el amplificador Technics SU V620 y el reproductor de CDs que se ve en la foto, casi al mismo precio de la bandeja sola !  Tener esas 2 SL 1200 es un gusto que me tomó 20 años dármelo, las disfruto cada día. Saludos

Se ve así tu SL 1100 ?





						Technics SL-1100 | Hifi-Wiki
					






					www.hifi-wiki.de
				



Es una "rara avis", nunca la ví en persona


----------



## DJ T3

Buenas.
Para compartir algo.
Yo escucho mi musica (y a veces las peliculas) con un sintoamplificador Philco, exactamente igual a éste (pero en el ecualizador grafico le coloque led blanco que lo dejo espectacular)






Éste equipo lo cambie por unas horas de trabajo, y encima estaba en un galpon mojandose.
Tiene un STK4192ii (50 + 50 watts), y un transformador que dejas el gimnasio mas o menos de lo que pesa.
Suena excelente, y muuuy "fuerte".

Lo uso con éstos parlantes de Sanyo de 30 watts @ 6 ohms (pobres los parlantes cuando le doy rosca al equipo, jajajja)



Que los cambie por unos parlantes de un equipo Sharp que sonaban exageradamente feo. Éstos



Los Sanyo tiene un sonido muuuuy bueno, y me sorprende todo el rango que tiene, incluso unos bajos muy suaves y presente, nada de resonancias en alguna frecuencia, o similar que resalte.

Si no tengo configurado asi, los uso con un TDA1552Q, que me vendieron por error (tiene mas "brillo" que los STK, a mi gusto), o un STK4142ii de un desarme de un equipo, que lo meti en la carcasa de una bandeja profesional de cd marca SKP (creo, o similar, no se).

El otro dia vi la pelicula "Bad Boys por siempre", y a éstos le agregue un subwoofer Sony Xplod, de 12'' con cajon cellado (si, es para auto, pero me sorprendio lo bien que sonaba en comparacion adentro del auto; Honda Civic y Peugeot 206), y le mande (improvisado) desde la salida del Philco, unas resistencias divisoras con un capacitor de 1uF a masa, y de ahi a la entrada auxiliar de un equipito que me encontre tirado (con cassette, auxiliar y dos microfonos). No tiene idea de lo que nos sacudio el subwoofer ese, lo tuve que bajar un poco...

Saludos


----------



## cancerverus266

De momento en este ya que la luz de donde estoy viviendo actualmente es de 130-133Vca y si conecto un amplificador pasa a mejor vida, el microondas ya valió chetos.


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas tardes grupo, durante la pandemia (con un poco mas de tiempo libre por así decirlo) estuve probando varios portales de musica por streaming, yo ya tenia spotify y en realidad aun en la calidad mas alta de esta no estaba conforme con el sonido, notaba con respecto a un cd del mismo tema y digamos del mismo disco, diferencias en la calidad de agudos, separación entre canales e imagen del sonido stereo. probe con deezer la cual tiene musica en formato de mayor calidad en este caso calidad cd y alguno master (flac) el resultado fue muy distinto.

Fue como si mi equipo hubiese revivido, se perciben muchisimo mas los agudos y sus armonicos (ej. cuando queda resonando un platillo de bateria) y la sensacion espacial es mucho mejor.  no conforme aun probe un mes y luego contrate tidal (aclaro no estoy haciendo publicidad a ninguna solamente es mi simple parecer) y fue como entrar en otro mundo. la mayoria de los track estan en master y realmente justifica la diferencia de calidad de sonido, sacando cuando hay problemas de internet, pues la info es mucho mas pesada.

Realmente me parecio importante hacer este comentario pues yo mismo era uno de los que no creian en la diferencia entre estas prestadoras y realmente quede asombrado.  con un celu normar un adaptador bluetooth normal eliminas el resto del equipo. (no entro en discusiones que los lp tiene mayor rango dinamico que el blueray... etc. etc. solo estoy hablando de que a un mismo costo entre prestadores hay mucha diferencia de calidad).  me volvieron las ganas de sentarme a escuchar, pues tenes la mayoria de la musica y artistas a tu alcance y en alta fidelidad. bueno espero puedan uds. corroborar o bien decir que solo es sugestion auditiva mia lo que acabo de escribir. gracias. saludos.


----------



## josee

Este finde estoy disfrutando de mi música con mi equipo aiwa zr-600 de los años 90 y que aún funciona menos el CD, aunque lo que más me interesa es el auxiliar ya que lo tengo con un dispositivo bluetooth y le mando la música desde el teléfono móvil, también tengo un discman para escuchar CDs desde el auxiliar, es una gozada de graves que saca, y como aquí donde estoy no molestó a nadie ni tan mal jajaja. Lo tengo el equipo impecable, nadie diría que es de los 90.

Un saludo.


----------



## comfortzone

Y yo con mis humildes edifier 2.0 r1700BT


----------



## Fabia04

Hola a todos,que bueno lo que estoy viendo y que se disfrute por mucho tiempo.
Yo disfruto con mi Pioneer DEX 99RS de Fuente por el momento hasta que repare el Kex M900,como Amplificador un 4 canales de Signat RAM 3 Clase A 120wats por canal y altavoces Marantz con unos Tweteers de refuerzo Panasonic de Alta frecuencia.
Subwoofer Boston 12"G2.
Y de momento va bien.
Que disfruten tanto como yo escuchar música.


----------



## Agustinw

Tengo prometido pintar pronto la pared 
Y luego voy a tratar de mejorar un poco la acústica de la habitación


----------



## Jose -El Pletinas

Hola a todos. Por lo general...eso por lo general: a mas precio..teóricamente mas calidad. Potencia no es sinónimo de calidad. Pero hay equipos modestos de poco desembolso de bolsillo, que para sí quisieran eso que valen miles de dolares, o pesan un montón d e  libras. En muchas revistas especializadas en HI-FI los foreros publican sus valiosas posesiones. No entro en comparaciones pero obviamente hay una gran discrepancia en suponer que lo caro es "siempre" bueno. Un ejemplo son las Nakamichi...que dicen ser lo mejor en pletinas...pero el sistema de trasporte es de los mas cutre.  ¡Dichosa polea loca!.
Hay otras muchas marcas que sin valer un escándalo en plata, son mucho mas fiables y suenen tan bien, si no mejor que los modelos mas caros de la linea japonesa. No voy a poner marcas ni referencias de distorsión o ululeo, si no de facilidad de uso, fiabilidad y mantenimiento. Cambiar una correa en una NAKA  de alta gama es un dolor de cabeza. Muchas otras marcas son tan fáciles de cambiar, que hasta una persona sin conocimientos lo podrá hacer...mas que con un poco de atención y mínima atención de cómo empezaron a desmontar.

 Para mi modesta opinión..los parlantes son la pieza fundamental. Y deben estar de acorde con el ampli que los mueve...es lo que escuchas...de nada sirve tener un buen ampli, o una buena cápsula si los bafles colorean la música ó modifica su tonalidad natural. Una buena caja acústica es plana. No refuerza los graves, ni es chillona o estridente...debe tener una respuesta plana...quizá con matiz en los medios, pues los vocalistas y sus voces aparecerán como mas realistas. En fin corren rios d e tinta sobre estos temas.
  Lo fundamental a la hora de escuchar música, es ubicar el lugar de escucha, que este preparado, que no tenga paredes denudas, y que toda la habitación tenga material absorbente. Un sillón para la escucha individual...o un buen sofá bien situado, si se va a compartir una audición de aquellas cintas grabadas con esmero, o escuchar aquel vinilo de los 80´s  o  90´s, cuya música ya no se oye en la FM!!!


----------



## felixreal

Hola!

Espero que se me permita el reflote, ya que viene al caso de lo que hablamos aqui:





						Construyendo un amplificador de museo (Texas de 7 a 70 Watts)
					

quise decir ,en mí opinión,que el casete acaso no fue el peor soporte para almacenar audio?  Es como todo: eran portátiles, los reproductores no requerían una mesa nivelada para reproducirlos, con la aparición del walk-man podías escucharlo mientras caminabas, con el avance de la tecnología se...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				




Este es un equipo modular que tengo en el estudio/taller, y es el que uso todos los días. Lo mejor es que excepto el amplificador y el DAT  el resto de módulos me los han regalado por avería o directamente me los encontré en la basura, como el CD Pioneer multicarga y el DSP Technics, ambos funcionando cuando los encontré.

El plato Mitsubishi LT-5V es vertical, tangencial y de control electrónico. Lo malo es que es de correa, no DirectDrive, pero me gusta por lo original. Me lo regaló un cliente al instalarle un Home cinema nuevo en su casa. Un poco de limpieza, correa y aguja nuevas, y ya está.

El sintonizador Technics ST-G470 y el grabador de CD Pioneer PDR-609 me los dio el propietario de una tienda de compraventa de HIFI usado y discos, etc.., con el que trabajo reparándole equipos desde que empecé con el ERTE en mi trabajo habitual.
El creía que el grabador no funcionaba, pero sólo necesitaba CD vírgenes específicos para audio, los CD-rom de informática no sirven. Cuando se lo dije, me contestó que me lo quedara igualmente.

El MiniDisc Tascam MD-350 lo tenía en el trabajo, en un rack de audiovisuales. En más de 10 años desde que abrió el Centro de Convenciones nunca se había usado, y al actualizar los rack con equipo digital lo retiré. Mi jefe me dijo que lo tirara o que hiciese lo que me diera la gana, así que me lo traje a casa.
Tengo muchos minidisc de una época anterior en la que me dedicaba a hacer giras con grupos de música.

El DAT Sony PCM-2700 lo compré por 50€ en Wallapop, con una supuesta avería de cabezales. En realidad era simplemente ajustar un par de rodillos de transporte en la mecánica.
Es de la serie profesional de Sony, con chasis chapado en cobre, dos transformadores y fuentes separadas para mecánica y electronica, entradas y salidas balanceadas, etc...
Igualmente tengo muchas cintas DAT de giras y conciertos, así como algún Master de estudio de un par de discos. Algunas cintas tienen casi 30 años, funcionan perfectamente y suenan como entonces.

La pletina Technics RS-X901 me la dio otro cliente, ya que no quería pagar la reparación. Esta gama de pletinas fallan por que un pequeño engranaje de plástico pierde un par o más de dientes, y ya no recoge la cinta en play, ni avanza ni retrocede rápido. Al no recoger la cinta enseguida salta el autostop, y la pletina se vuelve inutilizable. Lo bueno es que hay muchos repuestos disponibles gracias a la impresión 3D. Lo malo es que hay que desarmar mucha pletina para llegar al engranaje, razón por la cual el cliente no quiso repararla. Le ofrecí comprársela barata, pero prefirió regalármela.
Esta es la más alta de su gama, y las dos pletinas tienen la posibilidad de grabar, totalmente dos pletinas en una.

El amplificador AKAI AM-73 lo compré en un estado lamentable a un vecino del pueblo, por 40€. Tenía un canal volado. Reparé la avería, actualicé los condensadores de alimentación por Jamicon y Nichicon normalitos, y "mejoré" la parte de los reguladores y fuentes secundarias, ya que calentaban mucho. También le cambié los LED verdes de fábrica por unos blancos en las entradas digitales( y tengo guardados los originales por si algún día me hacen falta...)
Es un amplificador de los de antes, 100+100 WRMS a 8 Ohmios con 0,008% de THD y una banda útil de 3Hz a 100kHz, datos del Manual de Servicio. Funciona en clase A los primeros watios, después AB. Y es el primer amplificador de mi vida completamente silencioso. No se oye nada de soplido en los tweeter ni pegando la oreja a máxima potencia, eso sí, con entrada digital y tonos desactivados.
Tiene 7 entradas analógicas y 4 entradas digitales, además del loop para el procesador/ecualizador. Frente y botones de aluminio macizo.
y unos nada despreciables 17kgr de peso.

Ni qué decir tiene que es el equipo que siempre, desde los 15 años quise tener.
Y ahora sí, las fotos:

Perdón por el ladrillo, espero no haberme explayado demasiado.

PD: tengo muchas fotos del interior de todos ellos, si hay alguien interesado puedo subirlas

Saludos y gracias por leer!


----------



## fabioosorio

Faaaa!!!!!! Qué cosa más linda!!!! Y yo feliz con mi Pioneer A305 comprado barato en la compra-venta más el ecualizador Turner encontrado en la calle...


----------



## fabioosorio

Bueno, con más tiempo amplío la info que requiere el hilo.
En mi casa tengo lo nombrado en el post anterior que suena con un celular y un dvd marca View no se qué, que canta, canta, ca nta, canta, can ta... (así entrecortado).





En la pensión donde vivo tengo un minicomponente Magnavox con pasacasete y compactera encontrado en la calle.

Y en el escenario tenemos:
-Consola Behringuer xenyx 1222fx
-Cross over activo Behringuer cx3400 puesto en 2 vías (por falta de presupuesto) con corte en 115Hz.
-Amplificador monoaural Decout 500 (consola potenciada trabajando en 4ohms) y 2 parlantes Selenium woofer pw6-slf 15" RE para graves.
-Amplificador Behringer ep4000 para medios y agudos trabajando en 4ohms por canal con:
         - lado derecho, 2 bafles "cachirulo" con parlantes Selenium woofer pw6-slf 15" RE y drivers Selenium con cross over pasivos muuuuy básicos.
          - lado izquierdo, columna Behringuer con 2 parlantes Behringer de similares características y un driver Selenium con crossover pasivo digno de ser copiado.
-Amplificador 150+150W para dos monitores, construído en algún ignoto taller cordobés trabajando en 8ohms por canal con parlantes Ciclos, por donde no salen el bajo ni el bombo (pa que no se vuelen los conos).
-Prontamente se incorpora ecualizador Turner 1210 a la raquera.

Este último ampli realmente me gusta, por ahora le vengo sintiendo con mejor respuesta en entrega de sonido que el Europower, no se, los comparo y con menos ofrece lo mismo... quiza sea un tema de ajustes, ecualización, falta algún amigo comedido que sepa algo y toque las perillas también.
A este amplificador lo compramos hace como 8 años a 1000$ cuando uno de similares caractrísticas valía 2500$, lo abrí para reemplazar los RCA que traía por jaks, adentro no tiene nada!, el trafo, na placa con unos cuantos componentes y un integrado de como 12 patas, no recuerdo bien porque lo miré hace mucho tiempo, quedé enamorado de él...

La foto más completa de la raquera. De paso la orquesta en vivo.


----------



## felixreal

Hola!

#217 ¿ y tú quién eres en la foto de la banda?

Saludos!


----------



## malesi

felixreal dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> #217 ¿ y tú quién eres en la foto de la banda?
> 
> Saludos!


Esssssssssss


----------



## fabioosorio

Esapto! El baterista y el que se anima al mundo de perillas de la consola.


----------



## Axel31

El mío es un equipo car audio en casa. Los bafles son dos altavoces pa, comprados en amazon, a los que sustituí los juguetes que traía por tweeter de 100 watios rms y unos medios hertz sv 200 L, de 250 watios rms. También tengo dos subwoofers, de 12 pulgadas, 400 watios rms rockford fosgate p2d2-12. Tienen doble bobina de 2 ohmios, los tengo a 4 ohmios y ambos en paralelo, resultando una carga de 2 ohmios al amplificador. Los tengo en cajas independientes de 50 litros, con slot port. El amplificador de medios-agudos es un alpine x-a70f, puenteado a 2 canales, 2x350 watios rms. El amplificador de graves es un rockford fosgate t1000-1bdcp, que entrega 1300 watios rms a 2 ohmios. Las ganancias de ambos amplificadores están ajustadas, para dar la potencia adecuada a los altavoces. La fuente de sonido es un pc, con tarjeta de sonido dedicada. Entre el pc y la entrada de sonido del equipo hay un desacoplador de masa de señal, de el desacoplador a un line driver y del line driver a un filtro activo. Del filtro activo, una salida paso alto al amplificador de los medios-agudos, corte a 50 hertzios y otra salida, paso bajo, al amplificador de subgrave, corte a 150 hertzios, bass boost +8 dB a 45 hertzios. El equipo está alimentado por dos alimentadores de 220v a 10-16 vcc, 100 amperios, en paralelo (ese modelo es el kipus pl 100, permite conectar hasta 4 alimentadores). Yo lo tengo ajustado a 14,5 voltios.
Ahí va una foto, sólo se ve un poco uno de los subwoofers, el otro queda a su derecha.


----------



## unmonje

Bueno, en mi caso yo disfruto música cuando puedo de muchas maneras, pero siempre con éste equipo aquí abajo. Tengo 2 uno de repuesto.
Antes no siempre podía, porque los vecinos no me dejaban con sus aparatos inoportunos y gustos deleznables, pero .....
Por suerte, ahora vivo en un condominio, donde esas cosas, no pueden pasar, porque las multas de la administración por ruidos molestos son caras y vienen con las expensas. , Así, el vecino se lo tiene que pensar antes de hacer sus ruidos.

 Hete aquí mi equipo. Anda bastante bien aunque un poco baqueteado, sin pilas ni cables ..


----------



## Alexis0159

En un amplificador que hice con TDA7377 + EQ de 5 bandas + 4 parlantes/altavoces de 4ohm 8w cada uno (Dos en serie para el canal izquierdo y dos en serie para el canal derecho, lo alimento a 12v con una fuente de PC reformada, dispongo de subwoofer alimentado con otro amplificador aparte y su respectivo filtro.

Utilizo el AIMP3 como reproductor de música y un plugin como el MBProcess para potenciar el sonido


----------



## unmonje

Ah si, para reproducir audio, tengo varios equipos caseros que todavía funcionan pero ya no uso. Para diario uso 2 bafles activos caseros con TDA2040,  conectados a la PC y  Bafles sintonizado con cañería para agua de 2 pulgadas, que paso a mostrar con unas bocinas *Pionero* de 3 vías según se ilustra al pié.   Tiene unos bajos muy profundos.


----------



## Agustinw

Aquí me siento a escuchar o ver series\peliculas
Ahora quiero ponerme a experimentar con los resonadores de helmholtz, tengo una caida en 86hz que me gustaría mejorar aunque sea un poco. También hay picos pero lo corrijo desde la PC con equalizer apo
El mueblecito me falta pintarlo


----------



## Axel31

Algunas fotos más del equipo:
Alimentadores 220v a 10-16 voltios cc, ajustados a 14,5 voltios.
Distribuidores de positivo y negativo, parte del cableado, fusible automático de 140 amperios, del amplificador de subgraves. Filtro de alimentación del line driver y el filtro activo.
Desacoplador de masa de señal, line driver (preamplificador de ganancia ajustable), filtro activo y amplificadores (el del centro no está en uso)
Desacoplador de masa de señal, line driver y filtro activo, más de cerca.


----------



## DJ T3

Volviendo al tema, que se nos fue un poco por las ramas... JAjaja...

Por ahora en casa pongo el TV, un LG 43UK6300 (el de éste post; Tv LG 43'' UK6300 pantalla negra), que suena espectacular.
Cada tanto conecto un par de bafles de un equipito Sanyo que me cambiaron por otros (lo explico todo aquí; ¿En que equipos disfrutan de su musica los miembros de esta comunidad?), antes con un TDA1552Q que me vendieron mal y armé todo en "montaje araña" (ahora el TDA1552Q está dentro de un bote de queso crema junto a un modulito Bluetooth, colocado en el auto ya que me cansé de renegar con el conector de un estéreo Pioneer bastante viejo, pero con mil configuraciones que me fascina, si les interesa ver el "engendro", lo posteo), y ahora los "muevo" con un estéreo Philco, bastante básico, pero que tiene Bluetooth (pésima calidad), entrada auxiliar, y "safa" con la potencia, alimentado con un transformador de unos 2 o 3 Amperes rescatado de un amplificador para música ambiental (creo que tenía un TDA, pero no se cuál), del que también me quedó el gabinete, así que todo metido ahí. Obvio, todo desprolijo y demás, ya que no dispongo de dinero para realizar lo que quiero (amplificador clase D, con pantalla, WiFi, Bluetooth, radio FM, control remoto, etc... Todo realizado por mí).

PD: No dejo detalles de los modelos, porque no estoy en casa ahora...


----------



## gord16

Wow, menudos equipos que se adquieren. Yo mientras he estado con una compu al que le instalé Dolby Home Theater v4 (menos laborioso que buscar mods o DDP/DA), y usando algunos equipos los cuales he estado reparando y completando, desde un pequeño Panasonic PM25, hasta los Sony RG88, GN800 y GN880, sin contar un Panasonic TM950DIN qué vendí recientemente a un amigo, el cual fue amor a primera vista jaja.


----------



## eiefem

unmonje dijo:


> Bueno, en mi caso yo disfruto música cuando puedo de muchas maneras, pero siempre con éste equipo aquí abajo. Tengo 2 uno de repuesto.
> Antes no siempre podía, porque los vecinos no me dejaban con sus aparatos inoportunos y gustos deleznables, pero .....
> Por suerte, ahora vivo en un condominio, donde esas cosas, no pueden pasar, porque las multas de la administración por ruidos molestos son caras y vienen con las expensas. , Así, el vecino se lo tiene que pensar antes de hacer sus ruidos.
> 
> Hete aquí mi equipo. Anda bastante bien aunque un poco baqueteado, sin pilas ni cables ..
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 284944


No tengo claro lo que es un condominio pero, por lo que describes y cuentas...ya me estás dando envidia.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

eiefem dijo:


> "No tengo claro lo que es un condominio pero, por lo que describes y cuentas...ya me estás dando envidia."


Condominio basicamente es un sitio relleño de casas domiciliares muuuuuuuy cercanas una de las otras .
!Saludos!


----------



## eiefem

Yo, por lo general, escucho mi música (79 Gb en MP3 a la mejor calidad posible) en el PC.




La salida de audio, un audio plano y sin florituras informáticas, la meto directamente en un ecualizador amplificado Kindher de 10 bandas, estos los llevaba la peña en los coches cuando yo era un chaval, y suena.... 



De ahí a dos bafles de tres vías que, cualquier día, me arrancan un trozo de pared. Los tengo montados con muelles, me divierte verlos moverse.




Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Condominio basicamente es un sitio relleño de casas domiciliares muuuuuuuy cercanas una de las otras .
> !Saludos!


Si señor, tu si que sabes, así pienso vivir yo....en otra vida?


----------



## Daniel Lopes

eiefem dijo:


> Si señor, tu si que sabes, así pienso vivir yo....en otra vida?


!Eso ya depende esclusivamente de ustedes , o quizaz puede sener es esa vida mismo , para que  aguardar tanto tienpo para esperimentar si le gusta Jajajajajajajajajaja!
!Saludos!


----------



## eiefem

Axel31 dijo:


> El mío es un equipo car audio en casa. Los bafles son dos altavoces pa, comprados en amazon, a los que sustituí los juguetes que traía por tweeter de 100 watios rms y unos medios hertz sv 200 L, de 250 watios rms. También tengo dos subwoofers, de 12 pulgadas, 400 watios rms rockford fosgate p2d2-12. Tienen doble bobina de 2 ohmios, los tengo a 4 ohmios y ambos en paralelo, resultando una carga de 2 ohmios al amplificador. Los tengo en cajas independientes de 50 litros, con slot port. El amplificador de medios-agudos es un alpine x-a70f, puenteado a 2 canales, 2x350 watios rms. El amplificador de graves es un rockford fosgate t1000-1bdcp, que entrega 1300 watios rms a 2 ohmios. Las ganancias de ambos amplificadores están ajustadas, para dar la potencia adecuada a los altavoces. La fuente de sonido es un pc, con tarjeta de sonido dedicada. Entre el pc y la entrada de sonido del equipo hay un desacoplador de masa de señal, de el desacoplador a un line driver y del line driver a un filtro activo. Del filtro activo, una salida paso alto al amplificador de los medios-agudos, corte a 50 hertzios y otra salida, paso bajo, al amplificador de subgrave, corte a 150 hertzios, bass boost +8 dB a 45 hertzios. El equipo está alimentado por dos alimentadores de 220v a 10-16 vcc, 100 amperios, en paralelo (ese modelo es el kipus pl 100, permite conectar hasta 4 alimentadores). Yo lo tengo ajustado a 14,5 voltios.
> Ahí va una foto, sólo se ve un poco uno de los subwoofers, el otro queda a su derecha.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 284942


Oye....una pregunta...es que no puedo evitar hacerla...y, desde donde te veo sentado haciendo la foto, hasta las pantallas de tv en las que te veo reflejado...cada cuanto tiempo pasa el bus? Porque con todo lo que hay por en medio, tu habitación debe ser como el camarote de los Hermanos Marx


----------



## Axel31

eiefem dijo:


> Oye....una pregunta...es que no puedo evitar hacerla...y, desde donde te veo sentado haciendo la foto, hasta las pantallas de tv en las que te veo reflejado...cada cuanto tiempo pasa el bus? Porque con todo lo que hay por en medio, tu habitación debe ser como el camarote de los Hermanos Marx


Es mi sala de recreo, siempre estoy haciendo algo. Ese día había sacado muchas cosas y lo tenía todo desparramao. Pero tu mira lo que hay que mirar, que es mi equipillo, no te preocupes por el orden


----------



## fabioosorio

Quizá escuche un ratito cuando se pruebe, pero vean qué joyita entró ayer al taller...

El mueble está en muy buen estado, hay que hacerle un tratamiento al aglomerado en un borde abajo, nada más. Y reacondicionar a nuevo los parlantes y tweeters...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Los copos del woofer se arreglan con aspiradora, quizás humedecerlos levemente


----------



## Don Plaquetin

fabioosorio dijo:


> Quizá escuche un ratito cuando se pruebe, pero vean qué joyita entró ayer al taller...



Tengo una mejor idea. Levanta el circuito de amplificación en un croqui


----------



## fabioosorio

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los copos del woofer se arreglan con aspiradora, quizás humedecerlos levemente


Este hombre no hace restauración de parlantes, generalmente los reacondiciona a nuevo, usa los cascos no más. Si sale el cono y esta bueno, me lo quedo para mi. Pero los copos van a trincheta seguro.

Está buena la sugerencia de Don Plaqueta, voy a por lo menos poner fotos del circuito cuando lo abra.


----------



## AntonioAA

Les muestro uno de mis 3 equipitos que he venido armando/compaginando en estos años .... Es realmente "eclectico" y todo menos compacto y coherente!!.... Pero despues de muchas combinaciones el resultado ( por ahora ) me satisface mucho( para no caer en apreciaciones sonicas )  .

Describo:
- Ampli 1 : Noble Sansui A-60 de los '80 partido en pre y potencia ( la uso para agudos >3KHz)
- Ampli 2 : TDA 7294 x2 con trafo descomunal , armado en ablación de una cassettera Kenwood de los '80 ( 90-3000 Hz ). Lo habia hecho para el bajo de mi Hijo .... 
- Ampli 3 : Etapa muy china Clase D con fuente switching armado en gabinete de switch 
- Todo compaginado con dbx PA2 ( asi cualquiera )
- Baffles mid-bass : Tweeter Dayton y mid woofer SB Accoustics que ya mostré . Sin crossover 
- Sub : un Clarion de auto bastante lamentable pero que he logrado que funcione respetablemente.
- Fuentes de sonido: una vieja notebook con interfase Behringer - CD player Technics y "cucaracha" Bluetooth TP-Link ( lo que cuelga es la "monedita" para activar el BT via NFC
- La habitación esta relativamente acustizada con alfombra y un tapiz colgado en la pared trasera , era el dormitorio de mi Hijo .

ADVERTENCIA : niños , no hagan esto en sus casas!!!  El WAF resignado.....


----------



## malesi

AntonioAA dijo:


> Les muestro uno de mis 3 equipitos que he venido armando/compaginando en estos años .... Es realmente "eclectico" y todo menos compacto y coherente!!.... Pero despues de muchas combinaciones el resultado ( por ahora ) me satisface mucho( para no caer en apreciaciones sonicas )  .
> 
> Describo:
> - Ampli 1 : Noble Sansui A-60 de los '80 partido en pre y potencia ( la uso para agudos >3KHz)
> - Ampli 2 : TDA 7294 x2 con trafo descomunal , armado en ablación de una cassettera Kenwood de los '80 ( 90-3000 Hz ). Lo habia hecho para el bajo de mi Hijo ....
> - Ampli 3 : Etapa muy china Clase D con fuente switching armado en gabinete de switch
> - Todo compaginado con dbx PA2 ( asi cualquiera )
> - Baffles mid-bass : Tweeter Dayton y mid woofer SB Accoustics que ya mostré . Sin crossover
> - Sub : un Clarion de auto bastante lamentable pero que he logrado que funcione respetablemente.
> - Fuentes de sonido: una vieja notebook con interfase Behringer - CD player Technics y "cucaracha" Bluetooth TP-Link ( lo que cuelga es la "monedita" para activar el BT via NFC
> - La habitación esta relativamente acustizada con alfombra y un tapiz colgado en la pared trasera , era el dormitorio de mi Hijo .
> 
> ADVERTENCIA : niños , no hagan esto en sus casas!!!  El WAF resignado.....
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 286151


Me llama más la colección de cuchillos, para cortar esa carne buenaza que tenéis por allí


----------



## unmonje

fabioosorio dijo:


> Quizá escuche un ratito cuando se pruebe, pero vean qué joyita entró ayer al taller...
> 
> El mueble está en muy buen estado, hay que hacerle un tratamiento al aglomerado en un borde abajo, nada más. Y reacondicionar a nuevo los parlantes y tweeters...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 286106


Los DOMOS del Woofer y los otros se pueden arreglar enganchando le una aguja despacio hacia afuera.
Una ver arreglado, se puede poner un poco de barniz natural para que recupere su rigidez o poner encima, otro domo metalizado que se compra en la casa de repuesto para parlantes y se lo pega.


----------



## AntonioAA

malesi dijo:


> Me llama más la colección de cuchillos, para cortar esa carne buenaza que tenéis por allí


Te debo las fotos de los cuchillos , aqui me van a echar por off-topic!!


----------



## malesi

Para pensar


----------



## fabioosorio

Don Plaquetin dijo:


> Tengo una mejor idea. Levanta el circuito de amplificación en un croqui


Buen día
Hice fotos del desarme del Technics. Paso las del divisor, hay más fotos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

fabioosorio dijo:


> Buen día
> Hice fotos del desarme del Technics. Paso las del divisor, hay más fotos.


Gracias!!, pero esa placa es un filtro paso bajo pasivo. NO es el amplificador 

Igual gracias


----------



## fabioosorio

Claro, no aclaré, no tiene el amplificador, están solo las cajas.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

fabioosorio dijo:


> Buen día
> Hice fotos del desarme del Technics. Paso las del divisor, hay más fotos.


!Se ve muy buena pinta ese filtro , aomenos los inductores son hechos con ferrites do tipo "pot-core" (blindados magnecticamente ) !
!Saludos!


----------



## fabioosorio

fabioosorio dijo:


> Quizá escuche un ratito cuando se pruebe, pero vean qué joyita entró ayer al taller...
> 
> El mueble está en muy buen estado, hay que hacerle un tratamiento al aglomerado en un borde abajo, nada más. Y reacondicionar a nuevo los parlantes y tweeters...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 286106


Esto fue en el mes de Julio, hoy los armamos, qué bien suenan estos bafles!!! Muy bien calculados el divisor y los parlantes...


----------



## DJ T3

Esos son 15''?

Tremenda bestia...

Simple, Bi, Tri Amplificado?


----------



## fabioosorio

Simpleeee.. algunos post más atrás, puse fotos del divisor de frecuencia.

El 15" es de 6 Ohms, los de 4" son de 16 Ohms conectados en paralelo y el chiquito no recuerdo.


----------

